# NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. Heat



## Real

*<CENTER>Round 2, Game 1*









*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #2 Miami Heat*
*Monday, May 8th, 2006, American Airlines Arena, Miami, FL*
*8:00 PM EST*
*TV Coverage: TNT*
*Radio Coverage: TBD*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>30.2</TD><TD>18.2</TD><TD>22.2</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>10.0</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.2</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TD>*Dwayne Wade*</TD><TD>*Shaquille O'Neal*</TD><TD>*James Posey*</TD><TD>*Udonis Haslem*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TD>26.8</TD><TD>19.3</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>8.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>5.1</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Antoine Walker*</TD><TD>*Alonzo Mourning*</TD><TD>*Gerald Fitch*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>1.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>1.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</CENTER>


----------



## Real

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

Right now it looks like Miami, but I'm not taking any chances. :biggrin: Stats have been updated for first 5 games and will be updated tomorrow to include game 6.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

"Hopefully not My9"

Amen to that, brother!


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

Bring on Miami. I want Miami.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

If the Heat win today, when does the second round start?


----------



## ghoti

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



jizzy said:


> If the Heat win today, when does the second round start?


It starts later tonight. Like 2:00 am.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



ghoti said:


> It starts later tonight. Like 2:00 am.


The Nets will win. They had a little more rest.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

I remember hearing 2:30 but I might be wrong...At any rate, NJ is either flying to Miami or Chicago is flying to NJ.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

And in Round 2 of the NBA Playoffs:








vs









The Bulls lost because they played like crap, but it's obvious David Stern wants Pistons/Heat, at times the calls were just obvious (look to see Dick Bavetta call a game if Miami is down), and I believe they were the difference in the first two games, not to mention the frustration of bad calls helps you play like crap.

New Jersey was my other team in the playoffs, I love watching them play and I like Carter, so I would've cheered for them with the exception of a game against the Bulls. Miami is easily beatable, their defense is horrible, and there are ways to control their offense (I like letting Shaq get his, wrap him up and take the foul if it's close and he's got position and guarding the role players). I don't think Shaq will be a huge factor though, as the Nets can easily blow by the Heat's guards and take it to him, getting him in foul trouble. Also, look for Wade to fall down after every shot, talk about a drama queen. They talk trash and showboat when winning and cry and whine when losing, not a surprise.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

It will also be broadcast on the NBC shopping network.

There will be a split screen so you can still buy an Invicta watch.


----------



## rundmc00

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> And in Round 2 of the NBA Playoffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulls lost because they played like crap, but it's obvious David Stern wants Pistons/Heat, at times the calls were just obvious (look to see Dick Bavetta call a game if Miami is down), and I believe they were the difference in the first two games, not to mention the frustration of bad calls helps you play like crap.
> 
> New Jersey was my other team in the playoffs, I love watching them play and I like Carter, so I would've cheered for them with the exception of a game against the Bulls. Miami is easily beatable, their defense is horrible, and there are ways to control their offense (I like letting Shaq get his, wrap him up and take the foul if it's close and he's got position and guarding the role players). I don't think Shaq will be a huge factor though, as the Nets can easily blow by the Heat's guards and take it to him, getting him in foul trouble. Also, look for Wade to fall down after every shot, talk about a drama queen. They talk trash and showboat when winning and cry and whine when losing, not a surprise.


Nets match up extremely well against Miami. Twin is the best Shaq defender in the league, Kidd and RJ do well against Wade and they don't have last year's 3 point shooting to make the Nets pay. And on defense, VC makes Wade his biatch!


----------



## ghoti

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> And in Round 2 of the NBA Playoffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulls lost because they played like crap, but it's obvious David Stern wants Pistons/Heat, at times the calls were just obvious (look to see Dick Bavetta call a game if Miami is down), and I believe they were the difference in the first two games, not to mention the frustration of bad calls helps you play like crap.
> 
> New Jersey was my other team in the playoffs, I love watching them play and I like Carter, so I would've cheered for them with the exception of a game against the Bulls. Miami is easily beatable, their defense is horrible, and there are ways to control their offense (I like letting Shaq get his, wrap him up and take the foul if it's close and he's got position and guarding the role players). I don't think Shaq will be a huge factor though, as the Nets can easily blow by the Heat's guards and take it to him, getting him in foul trouble. Also, look for Wade to fall down after every shot, talk about a drama queen. They talk trash and showboat when winning and cry and whine when losing, not a surprise.


I like you.

Keep posting here.

The Nets' secret against the Heat is simple.

When you have a 20 point lead, you can just laugh at all the bad calls.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

Heat wins. It's official. They're our next playoff opponent. Heat got only their 1st win @ Chicago in the playoffs b/c MJ was a thorn in their backside for all those yrs.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



neoxsupreme said:


> Bring on Miami. I want Miami.


You got what you asked for.

Was there ever a doubt?


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

won't the game be saturday afternoon?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> And in Round 2 of the NBA Playoffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulls lost because they played like crap, but it's obvious David Stern wants Pistons/Heat, at times the calls were just obvious (look to see Dick Bavetta call a game if Miami is down), and I believe they were the difference in the first two games, not to mention the frustration of bad calls helps you play like crap.
> 
> New Jersey was my other team in the playoffs, I love watching them play and I like Carter, so I would've cheered for them with the exception of a game against the Bulls. Miami is easily beatable, their defense is horrible, and there are ways to control their offense (I like letting Shaq get his, wrap him up and take the foul if it's close and he's got position and guarding the role players). I don't think Shaq will be a huge factor though, as the Nets can easily blow by the Heat's guards and take it to him, getting him in foul trouble. Also, look for Wade to fall down after every shot, talk about a drama queen. *They talk trash and showboat when winning and cry and whine when losing, not a surprise.*


we cry, whine...LOL

look whos talking..

anyways, now that the Heat got rid of the Chicago Cockroaches, we can concentrate on the Nets.


----------



## Noodfan

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

I have been waiting for this match-up for 2 months. Go NETS :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Who wants to update the Heat stats/line up? 1, 2, 3 not it!

(I'll pay someone in Ucash if they do it, I'm so lazy).


----------



## ravor44

It will be NETS in 6.... :banana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ravor44 said:


> It will be NETS in 6.... :banana:


I agree. And I'll raise you a banana  :banana: :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL

Krstic All Star said:


> I agree. And I'll raise you a banana  :banana: :banana:


Ill raise you a red banana, HA! beat that :rbanana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Gio305 said:


> Ill raise you a red banana, HA! beat that :rbanana:


Hm, go blue! :bbanana:


----------



## IbizaXL

Krstic All Star said:


> Hm, go blue! :bbanana:


green banana rule :gbanana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Gio305 said:


> green banana rule :gbanana:


 :vbanana: For VC's old uniform, before he met his destiny as a victorious Net!


----------



## ZÆ

Gio305 said:


> Ill raise you a red banana, HA! beat that :rbanana:


Wait, so your agreeing it will be Nets in 6? :biggrin:


----------



## VC_15

This series is going to seven games. Nets in 7.


----------



## IbizaXL

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Wait, so your agreeing it will be Nets in 6? :biggrin:


no, i meant that my red banana is better than his yellow banana LOL


----------



## IbizaXL

Krstic All Star said:


> :vbanana: For VC's old uniform, before he met his destiny as a victorious Net!


 :wbanana: for the "White Hot" Miami Heat


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Gio305 said:


> :wbanana: for the "White Hot" Miami Heat


 The Nets are not only hot, they're spicy! :dpepper:


----------



## IbizaXL

Krstic All Star said:


> The Nets are not only hot, they're spicy! :dpepper:


 not unless the "Ice" banana has something to say about it! :cbanana:


----------



## IbizaXL

i guess its safe to say that both of us are excited as hell that our teams made the 2nd Round


----------



## neoxsupreme

Gio305 said:


> i guess its safe to say that both of us are excited as hell that our teams made the 2nd Round


Ya got that right.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Gio305 said:


> i guess its safe to say that both of us are excited as hell that our teams made the 2nd Round


Yo, Gio. You've gotta visit & post on our playoffs countdown thread on Saturday. We need your good fortune :wink: . May the best team win all right.


----------



## IbizaXL

neoxsupreme said:


> Yo, Gio. You've gotta visit & post on our playoffs countdown thread on Saturday. We need your good fortune :wink: . May the best team win all right.


hell no, im not falling for that again. thats why i havent posted there recently. Ive been tempted, but its bad karma me posting there lol


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



Gio305 said:


> we cry, whine...LOL
> 
> look whos talking..
> 
> anyways, now that *the Heat got rid of the Chicago Cockroaches*, we can concentrate on the Nets.


Haha, I think you should go post that in the Bulls forum and show the Bulls fans how classy the 'Heat fans' are... 

-Petey


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



Petey said:


> Haha, I think you should go post that in the Bulls forum and show the Bulls fans how classy the 'Heat fans' are...
> 
> -Petey


been there, done that. they didnt take offense, they knew it was in good fun. The chicago Cockroaches.....they are pesky, annoying, relentless and they just dont go away! lol


----------



## Charlie Brown

This is going to be a fun series.

It's going to get crazy in these two forums.


----------



## jarkid

after nets win pacers, nets are tougher now, nets has better mentality to win this series.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

It should be a good series. Both teams are coming off of tough, 6 game series that ended up harder then they were probably expecting (especially for the Heat).

The Nets have shown they can beat the Heat this year, now they gotta do it when it counts.


----------



## Brian.

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



jizzy said:


> If the Heat win today, when does the second round start?


Sunday at 3 pm thats what my online sportsbook is telling me.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



Brian said:


> Sunday at 3 pm thats what my online sportsbook is telling me.


 That would so rock, leave early afternoon weekend games!

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

No wonder this thread is 3 pages already. The banana wars lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



Brian said:


> Sunday at 3 pm thats what my online sportsbook is telling me.


 Nice. So if they stick to every other day...game 4 should be on the following saturday. I may have to go to that.


----------



## GM3

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/series?series=njnmia

http://www.nba.com/playoffs2006/series_mianjn.html


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

wow, 3 of the 5 people on ESPN's are prediciting the Nets to win the series...surprised to see that.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> wow, 3 of the 5 people on ESPN's are prediciting the Nets to win the series...surprised to see that.


 Really? Know who voted for who?

-Petey


----------



## coolblue

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



Petey said:


> Really? Know who voted for who?
> 
> -Petey


look here scroll down

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/series?series=njnmia


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



Petey said:


> Really? Know who voted for who?
> 
> -Petey


Greg Anthony, Chris Broussard and Chris Sheridan all taking the Nets in 6 or 7 games.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Series matchup:

PG: Jason Kidd > Jason Williams
SG: Vince Carter = Dwyane Wade
SF: Richard Jefferson > James Posey
PF: Nenad Krstic > Udonis Haslem
C: Jason Collins < Shaq O'Neal
Nets' bench < Heat bench


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> Series matchup:
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd < Jason Williams
> SG: Vince Carter = Dwyane Wade
> SF: Richard Jefferson < James Posey
> PF: Nenad Krstic < Udonis Haslem
> C: Jason Collins > Shaq O'Neal
> Nets' bench > Heat bench


Are you sure about the < and >? Are they not inverted?


----------



## SetShotWilly

neoxsupreme said:


> Series matchup:
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd < Jason Williams
> SG: Vince Carter = Dwyane Wade
> SF: Richard Jefferson < James Posey
> PF: Nenad Krstic < Udonis Haslem
> C: Jason Collins > Shaq O'Neal
> Nets' bench > Heat bench


I bet you failed math in hs :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Are you sure about the < and >? Are they not inverted?


 Either that or I missed out on some kind of joke.


----------



## uptown4784

When is the game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uptown4784 said:


> When is the game?


 There was a post somewhere on here saying that game 1 is probably sunday at 3.


----------



## Mindlib

Heat got a lot of problems in team atmosphere...
VC will make Wade's ***
RJ will take Posey's D
i thinnk, in this series Udonis will be suspended... :clap:


----------



## Petey

Mindlib said:


> Heat got a lot of problems in team atmosphere...
> VC will make Wade's ***
> RJ will take Posey's D
> i thinnk, in this series Udonis will be suspended... :clap:


 I think to start, Posey will be on Carter, RJ on Wade.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> Are you sure about the < and >? Are they not inverted?


Didn't I get the signs right? Anyway I had them right the 1st time but it felt wrong so I changed them. Those signs always confuse me. BTW I'm a B student in math. It's just been a while since I played w/ these greater than/less than signs. I'll change them again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

neoxsupreme said:


> Didn't I get the signs right? Anyway I had them right the 1st time but it felt wrong so I changed them. Those signs always confuse me. BTW I'm a B student in math. It's just been a while since I played w/ these greater than/less than signs. I'll change them again.


 Nope. Unless you're saying haslem is better then nenad and collins is better then shaq.


----------



## JCB

I expect some long *** game threads for this series. :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie Brown

Chaser 55 said:


> I expect some long *** game threads for this series. :biggrin:


2000+


----------



## neoxsupreme

I expect BBB.net to crash.


----------



## L

neoxsupreme said:


> I expect BBB.net to crash.


It will.


Oh man, ill be so pissed when it does.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate the Miami Heat and that drama queen Mourning


----------



## VC_15

Vince and Rj need to be driving the ball consistently and put Shaq in foul troube, if we want to have a chance to win the series.


----------



## Dooch

Need to be agressive this series and attempt to slash to the basket. Need to get their big men into foul trouble and get D-Wade out of a rhythm. Also, the main thing is Defense; then this will lead into transition baskets. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## JL104

I just laughed after reading Gerald Fitch as 3rd bench player.. Is he really the 3rd best option off the bench?


----------



## L

VC_15 said:


> Vince and Rj need to be driving the ball consistently and put Shaq in foul troube, if we want to have a chance to win the series.


driving also puts pressure on wade and posey to play better d.


----------



## VC4MVP

on njnets.com it says game 1 is on monday at 8, and then every other day til game 4. That sux nuts, i gotta wait til monday :curse:


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nice banner Net2.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nets in 7


----------



## Real

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*



neoxsupreme said:


> Nice banner Net2.


Credit goes to Chaser 55 on that one.


----------



## JCB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*



Net2 said:


> Credit goes to Chaser 55 on that one.


 :smile:

Nets in 6.


----------



## Real

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nets in 7.

BTW, I asked this in the last thread, if any mods want to help out with the html spacing, that would be much appreciated, because right now, I kinda screwed up, and it looks like ****.


----------



## myst

JL104 said:


> I just laughed after reading Gerald Fitch as 3rd bench player.. Is he really the 3rd best option off the bench?


Um. Gerald Fitch is not on the Miami Heat.


----------



## Dooch

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Cannot wait for this series to begin! Going to probably be the most entertaining second-round matchup out of all the matchups. Go Nets!


----------



## Fray

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nets in 7


----------



## Fray

Nets will win in 7 games


----------



## fruitcake

is this game on monday at 8:00 pm?

isn't the cavs/detroit game going to be on sunday?

why do we get so much rest?


----------



## JL104

myst said:


> Um. Gerald Fitch is not on the Miami Heat.


i dunno.. i am jsut reacting to the first page.


----------



## Shining Greatness

I can't wait to see what VC does. Will he take the game over?


----------



## Charlie Brown

Ok, Monday is too far away.

But this will hold me over...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IiWPSv9DjY

...that never gets old. :bbanana:


----------



## jmk

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

I've got the Nets in 6. If Jason Kidd regains any shooting touch, 5 is possible.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC once said that he would never dunk on Shaq b/c of these reasons:
a) he's a good friend
b) respect
c) prime Shaq would of laid VC out

I think if VC gets the chance in this series he will since a playoff series changes the whole mindset. Other guys that VC chooses not to dunk over are his cousin & brother in-law.


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> is this game on monday at 8:00 pm?
> 
> isn't the cavs/detroit game going to be on sunday?
> 
> why do we get so much rest?


Yes

Yes

Dallas and the Spurs also play on Sunday. I am thinking they dont want to have too many second round games on one day.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes
> 
> Dallas and the Spurs also play on Sunday. I am thinking they dont want to have too many second round games on one day.


I don't get these schedules. The Nets & Heat ended their series before the Spurs. It would be better if game 1 was today.


----------



## Dooch

Maybe people think this series will be much more entertaining. Which I think it is going to be. It is somewhat good in a way though for our players to get rest, relax, and heal. I cannot wait for this series to start as well, very anxious. Going to be an extremely entertaining series. Go Nets!


----------



## mjm1

neoxsupreme said:


> I don't get these schedules. The Nets & Heat ended their series before the Spurs. It would be better if game 1 was today.


this is true however both Dallas and Detroit finished their series' well before ours.


----------



## VCFSO2000

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

I've never seen a series with so many possible endings.

If NJ wins in 5,I'm not surprised.

But if MIA wins in 5,I'm not surprised.


----------



## Treeman

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

I believe the nets will win...if that's the refs judge the game fairly.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*



VCFSO2000 said:


> I've never seen a series with so many possible endings.
> 
> If NJ wins in 5,I'm not surprised.
> 
> But if MIA wins in 5,I'm not surprised.


I've also never seen a playoff season where the officiating was so inconsistent. That, not any player, is the x-factor. It's sad, but refs have begun to dictate outcomes of games.


----------



## AJC NYC

*Who will win? Nets vs Heat*

Who will win and why??


----------



## Treeman

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*

Nets will win. I just see VC, RJ, Krstic performing consistently throughout this series. Hopefully Kidd can hit some shots, cuz in the pacers series he really stunk it up. Antoine Walker is really embarassing out there from the way he dribbles up the court to the brick threes he always takes. Also, I've seen him miss alot of easy point-blank hookshots. Collins is a great post defender...can take shaq one on one and hold his own.


----------



## njspeck12

Wow six pages before game day that's impressive


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*

come on people what do u think??


----------



## Aurelino

neoxsupreme said:


> I don't get these schedules. The Nets & Heat ended their series before the Spurs. It would be better if game 1 was today.


The ABC people want to show LeBron more than they want to show Wade, I guess. I don't mind it, though. More time= more time for Frank to break down the tape from Miami-Chicago series. It will also give Kidd time to reflect on his first round performance. He's going to be ready.


----------



## Jizzy

God, I hate the Miami Heat.


----------



## Unique

Hey fellas, I was inspired so i made a vince avy. If anyone wants it here it is. Good luck in the Miami series!










And here it is Avatar size


----------



## VCFSO2000

jizzy said:


> God, I hate the Miami Heat.


I kinda hate some of their forum guys,just the way they take this series for granted. Even though we were favorites in the Indy series we either panicked as if the series wasn't a given or remained calm,confident but humble. 

For some of them,it's like they've been force-fed the idea that they were genetically pre-disposed to face the Pistons in the Eastern Conference Finals to the point where they've just become arrogant.

Not all of them are that way,I just get that vibe from some.


----------



## fmanlu05

VCFSO2000 said:


> I kinda hate some of their forum guys,just the way they take this series for granted. Even though we were favorites in the Indy series we either panicked as if the series wasn't a given or remained calm,confident but humble.
> 
> For some of them,it's like they've been force-fed the idea that they were genetically pre-disposed to face the Pistons in the Eastern Conference Finals to the point where they've just become arrogant.
> 
> Not all of them are that way,I just get that vibe from some.


Actually to tell you the truth, most HEAT fans are expecting an extremely close series. Kobe Bryant aside, the Heat are the national media's "whipping boy". We may be on TV alot but we get ripped all the time. 3 outta 5 analysts from ESPN are picking u guys also so I don't know how "pre-disposed" we really are to face detroit. Best of luck in this series guys and may the best team win.


----------



## Shining Greatness

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*

The Nets will win. They have the best player and better team.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> wow, 3 of the 5 people on ESPN's are prediciting the Nets to win the series...surprised to see that.


Happy to see that the NETS are getting some recognition...GO NETS! :banana:


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*

The Heat made themselves worse since last year, and the Nets made themselves better. Only time will tell. Been looking forward to this series all year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> wow, 3 of the 5 people on ESPN's are prediciting the Nets to win the series...surprised to see that.


I guess nobody made them drink their Kool-Aid that day. Good for them!


----------



## Pinball

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*



SeaNet said:


> The Heat made themselves worse since last year, and the Nets made themselves better. Only time will tell. Been looking forward to this series all year.


I just wish the Nets had the Kidd of 3-4 years ago on their roster. They'd run the Heat out of the building. Granted, if Shaq was the Shaq of 3-4 years ago, this wouldn't be a series but I am looking at this series through a very subjective set of lenses. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*



SeaNet said:


> The Heat made themselves worse since last year, and the Nets made themselves better. Only time will tell. Been looking forward to this series all year.


How do you figure we made ourselves worse? I hope not because of the lesser record. We just had the unfortunate happening of being injury plagued all season long. I'm not gonna tell you that I think we're better or worse. The playoffs will decide that. That said the Nets are a much better team this year and I expect them to give us a run for our money.

We're as healthy as we've been all year. No excuses.


----------



## VC_15

Unique said:


> Hey fellas, I was inspired so i made a vince avy. If anyone wants it here it is. Good luck in the Miami series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is Avatar size



Thanks, repped.


----------



## VCFSO2000

fmanlu05 said:


> Actually to tell you the truth, most HEAT fans are expecting an extremely close series. Kobe Bryant aside, the Heat are the national media's "whipping boy". We may be on TV alot but we get ripped all the time. 3 outta 5 analysts from ESPN are picking u guys also so I don't know how "pre-disposed" we really are to face detroit. Best of luck in this series guys and may the best team win.



Good luck to you as well,my man.

I might've generalized a little too much. But I do get that feeling from some Heat posters.


----------



## jmk

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*

I think the X-Factor in the series will be Jason's shooting. If he shoots 40% or over, Nets in 6, if not 5.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*



Dark Knight said:


> I think the X-Factor in the series will be Jason's shooting. *If he shoots 40% or over, Nets in 6, if not 5.*


That doesn't make sense. So they have a better chance of winning if Kidd doesn't shoot well.


----------



## jmk

*Re: Who will win? Nets vs Heat*



neoxsupreme said:


> That doesn't make sense. So they have a better chance of winning if Kidd doesn't shoot well.


It makes completely perfect sense. If you're having trouble understanding it, that's not my fault.


----------



## justasking?

To those living in Canada, which channel will show this first game? What channel on Rogers Cable? Raptors TV? TSN? Sportsnet? Score? Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## JL104

I keep seeing the 3rd bench player on heat as gerald fitch.. is bbb.net playing tricks on me? if it is indeed gerald fitch on first page can Net2 change it?


----------



## justasking?

To those living in Canada, which channel will show this first game? What channel on Rogers Cable? Raptors TV? TSN? Sportsnet? Score? Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## L

justasking? said:


> To those living in Canada, which channel will show this first game? What channel on Rogers Cable? Raptors TV? TSN? Sportsnet? Score? Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks. :cheers:


^^ double post.


----------



## ghoti

The Heat are 5 point favorites this morning.

Let's see if it moves during the day.


----------



## miki

Nets will win.Starting five will be huge.Go Nets.


----------



## jerseygirl

justasking? said:


> To those living in Canada, which channel will show this first game? What channel on Rogers Cable? Raptors TV? TSN? Sportsnet? Score? Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks. :cheers:


as far as I know you can watch game 1, game 2 and game 3 on raptors tv, but unfortunately the day after at 10am.... (better than nothing)


----------



## neoxsupreme

jerseygirl said:


> as far as I know you can watch game 1, game 2 and game 3 on raptors tv, but unfortunately the day after at 10am.... (better than nothing)


That sucks. I can't watch it live. They're showing game 1 of Clippers/Suns on all the Rogers Sportsnet channels but not the Nets game. They're the only 2 games on tonight as part of TNT's double-header & they're only showing the later game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm just putting this out there as a blanket statement. Everyone knows that some of the Nets fans and some of the Heat fans have had "issues" in the past. This is going to be an intese series, but don't start trouble.

Don't go starting crap with Heat fans. If one of them comes here and starts causing trouble, don't freak out, go to their bored to get back at them, or anything like that. *PM a mod/cm about it and let them handle it.*

If you're thinking about going to the Heat board to talk trash, don't. You don't like it when other teams fans come to this board and talk trash, so don't go to theirs and do it.

Go there to talk about the game, don't go there to complain about calls or anyting like that cause it's only going to cause problems. And if they come here and are talking about the game rationally, don't tell them to leave or anything, cause they have the right to be here.

And if you do go to talk about it, or go into the playoff forum, realize that they're (not everyone) going to see things through their Heat fan glasses, just like we're (not everyone) going to see things through our Nets fans glasses. There are going to tbe calls that both groups are on complete opposite sides of. They'll see things one way, we'll see it another. You all know it's going to happen, so when it does, don't go make a big deal out of it. Just because they see it differently, that is no reason to freak out. **** happens, just let it go.

If you have any questions, look over the rules of the site. I don't want to see anyone get suspended or anything like that. Just don't be an idiot and cause problems. Sit back and enjoy the game, and look forward to an exciting series.


----------



## Phenom Z28

It's sad that we even need warning posts like that ^


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It's sad that we even need warning posts like that ^


 That is true...but unfortunately that is the case. I hope those who have caused the problems (on both sides) can be more mature then they have in the past.


----------



## IbizaXL

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm just putting this out there as a blanket statement. Everyone knows that some of the Nets fans and some of the Heat fans have had "issues" in the past. This is going to be an intese series, but don't start trouble.
> 
> Don't go starting crap with Heat fans. If one of them comes here and starts causing trouble, don't freak out, go to their bored to get back at them, or anything like that. *PM a mod/cm about it and let them handle it.*
> 
> If you're thinking about going to the Heat board to talk trash, don't. You don't like it when other teams fans come to this board and talk trash, so don't go to theirs and do it.
> 
> Go there to talk about the game, don't go there to complain about calls or anyting like that cause it's only going to cause problems. And if they come here and are talking about the game rationally, don't tell them to leave or anything, cause they have the right to be here.
> 
> And if you do go to talk about it, or go into the playoff forum, realize that they're (not everyone) going to see things through their Heat fan glasses, just like we're (not everyone) going to see things through our Nets fans glasses. There are going to tbe calls that both groups are on complete opposite sides of. They'll see things one way, we'll see it another. You all know it's going to happen, so when it does, don't go make a big deal out of it. Just because they see it differently, that is no reason to freak out. **** happens, just let it go.
> 
> If you have any questions, look over the rules of the site. I don't want to see anyone get suspended or anything like that. Just don't be an idiot and cause problems. Sit back and enjoy the game, and look forward to an exciting series.


Thank You :clap: 

I already warned Heat fans as well. My message wasnt as long as this one, but they got the idea. Nets mods and Heat mods have agreed that we are going to be very strict for this series. Any little slip-up, you will get warned. If anybody insists with the BS, further disclipinary action will be taken.

I hate to do this, but given what has happend in the past, it is necessary. Lets just enjoy and talk Playoff basketball. No need to hold grudges. Good luck to both our teams and may the best team win.

PS. Again, if you are having problems with someone, plz PM a Mod or CM. We`ll take care of it.


----------



## rundmc00

Gio305 said:


> Thank You :clap:
> 
> I already warned Heat fans as well. My message wasnt as long as this one, but they got the idea. Nets mods and Heat mods have agreed that we are going to be very strict for this series. Any little slip-up, you will get warned. If anybody insists with the BS, further disclipinary action will be taken.
> 
> I hate to do this, but given what has happend in the past, it is necessary. Lets just enjoy and talk Playoff basketball. No need to hold grudges. Good luck to both our teams and may the best team win.
> 
> PS. Again, if you are having problems with someone, plz PM a Mod or CM. We`ll take care of it.


It's just basketball...let us take a deep breath...it will be okay.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

rundmc00 said:


> It's just basketball...let us take a deep breath...it will be okay.


 Hopefully more people that that attitude on here, cause in the past it's gotten crazy.

And plus, that' mean less editing for myself and the other mods to do :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL

rundmc00 said:


> It's just basketball...let us take a deep breath..*.it will be okay*.


I hope that is the case.


----------



## rundmc00

Gio305 said:


> I hope that is the case.


What is the worst case scenario?


----------



## LionheartVlll

:banana: :banana: :banana: LETS GO NETS


----------



## justasking?

jerseygirl said:


> as far as I know you can watch game 1, game 2 and game 3 on raptors tv, but unfortunately the day after at 10am.... (better than nothing)


Thanks a lot. :cheers:


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

I think Wade has the potential to be among the best defenders in the league, but I don't think he actualizes that potential. Alot of it has to do w/ the tremendous responsibility he has on the offensive side of the ball. Over time, I'd like to see Wade play a more balanced roll. IMO, he should move to the point, focus on creating opportunities for others to score, and leading a tenacious effort defensively (w/ his size, strength, length and quickness he could be the best perimeter defender in the league on both 1s and 2s) and then you'd have him as your ace in the hole for late game buckets.


----------



## VC_15

justasking? said:


> Thanks a lot. :cheers:



wait, so non of Raptors Tv, the Score, and Rogers Sportsnet are showing the game tonight?


----------



## Petey

rundmc00 said:


> What is the worst case scenario?


Nets lose and I burn down Gio305's house?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

LionheartVlll said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana: LETS GO NETS


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## Dario

4 more hours


----------



## jerseygirl

VC_15 said:


> wait, so non of Raptors Tv, the Score, and Rogers Sportsnet are showing the game tonight?



*BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS :banana: 

They finally updated the Canadian TV schedule and tonights game is live on Raptors tv....

Game 2 is on The Score
Game 3 is on TSN

My mood is so much better now!!!! GO NETS GO! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## rundmc00

Petey said:


> Nets lose and I burn down Gio305's house?
> 
> -Petey


Your *** should get banned for that! :cheers:


----------



## Petey

rundmc00 said:


> Your *** should get banned for that! :cheers:


 Haha, for burning a house down, I'll have bigger problems than being banned.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

jerseygirl said:


> *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS :banana:
> 
> They finally updated the Canadian TV schedule and tonights game is live on Raptors tv....
> 
> Game 2 is on The Score
> Game 3 is on TSN
> 
> My mood is so much better now!!!! GO NETS GO! :clap: :cheers:


thanks ! :clap:


----------



## VC_15

jerseygirl said:


> *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS :banana:
> 
> They finally updated the Canadian TV schedule and tonights game is live on Raptors tv....
> 
> Game 2 is on The Score
> Game 3 is on TSN
> 
> My mood is so much better now!!!! GO NETS GO! :clap: :cheers:



You just made my day.


----------



## jerseygirl

VC_15 said:


> You just made my day.



I believe you! :cheers:


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*



SeaNet said:


> I think Wade has the potential to be among the best defenders in the league, but I don't think he actualizes that potential. Alot of it has to do w/ the tremendous responsibility he has on the offensive side of the ball. Over time, I'd like to see Wade play a more balanced roll. IMO, he should move to the point, focus on creating opportunities for others to score, and leading a tenacious effort defensively (w/ his size, strength, length and quickness he could be the best perimeter defender in the league on both 1s and 2s) and then you'd have him as your ace in the hole for late game buckets.


Yes. That's how he should be utilized.


----------



## justasking?

jerseygirl said:


> *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS* :banana: *BREAKING NEWS :banana:
> 
> They finally updated the Canadian TV schedule and tonights game is live on Raptors tv....
> 
> Game 2 is on The Score
> Game 3 is on TSN
> 
> My mood is so much better now!!!! GO NETS GO! :clap: :cheers:


Thats great news. :clap:


----------



## jerseygirl

*GROUP HUG* for Canadian people! 

let's celebrate with a W.....


----------



## justasking?

jerseygirl said:


> *GROUP HUG* for Canadian people!
> 
> let's celebrate with a W.....


So true. Hey, I tried looking at the schedule on the tv right now, but in Rogers Cable, its not yet updated? On Raptors TV, it says NBA Insiders, then NBA Today... it doesn't specifically mention the Nets @ Miami game. Is that the same for you?


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> So true. Hey, I tried looking at the schedule on the tv right now, but in Rogers Cable, its not yet updated? On Raptors TV, it says NBA Insiders, then NBA Today... it doesn't specifically mention the Nets @ Miami game. Is that the same for you?


That's the same for me.


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> That's the same for me.


Strange eh?  

Hope it will on at 8pm though.


----------



## jerseygirl

try nba.com canada....


----------



## fruitcake

justasking? said:


> So true. Hey, I tried looking at the schedule on the tv right now, but in Rogers Cable, its not yet updated? On Raptors TV, it says NBA Insiders, then NBA Today... it doesn't specifically mention the Nets @ Miami game. Is that the same for you?


ya same here.


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Ouch, I cant even imagine the play by play when this game starts. The traffic on this thread will be crazzy!


----------



## netsgiants

Ahhh Lets Git It On


----------



## MrCharisma

It's almost game time!


::All Nets posters get into a circle and start bouncing back and forth::

Lets Go! Click-Clack! (Random....but that commercial gets me pumped!)


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Are we going to see the 2002/2003 Kidd ever again? I'm starting to believe that he is too far passed his prime... I was REALLY dissapointed with his play in the Pacers series. Very sad for me.


----------



## Jizzy

This ****-sapien is chilling until the game


----------



## JCB

jizzy said:


> This ****-sapien is chilling until the game


 And I'm doing a ****in' history report on the Battle of Vicksburg.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm trying to figure out how to break up with my g/f without confrontation...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Im studying and playing a very old game (http://www.hexatron.com/rogue/index.html?) at the same time :/


----------



## JCB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to break up with my g/f without confrontation...


 good luck :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to break up with my g/f without confrontation...


You can say you only have one true love in life, the Nets. I'm sure she'll understand and respect your decision


----------



## ghoti

The spread has held steady at 5.

No changes.


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to break up with my g/f without confrontation...


Fake your own death.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

back just in time for the fun


----------



## neoxsupreme

They've got to try to steal this 1 to tip the balance in their favor early. If they fail, they'll have another crack @ game 2.


----------



## ghoti

I will be on cloud 9 if the nets win this game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> Fake your own death.


I'm too klutzy to pull that off...I'd accidently really kill myself.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ghoti said:


> I will be on cloud 9 if the nets win this game.


I'll be on cloud 10.. seriously nothing will matter...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Marv & Kerr


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to break up with my g/f without confrontation...


 Tell her you think you are gay.

Woohoo! Seconds to tip off!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

It's just about game time! Finally


----------



## GM3

By the end of this night I will either be avoiding ESPN or enjoying every single highlight anyone has to offer.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Starting lineups:

Nets - normal lineup

Heat - Shaq, haslem, walker (YEESSSSS), wade, williams


----------



## Petey

Kerr referencing Shaq's crying...

Heat control the tip.

Jason Williams hits.

Nets 0, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ knocks down the jumper as he steps back...

Nets 2, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat win the tip.

Williams drives and hits. 2-0 Heat.
RJ answers. 2-2 tie.

Shaq turns it over.


----------



## IbizaXL

Petey said:


> Nets lose and I burn down Gio305's house?
> 
> -Petey


you will be unsuccessful in your foolish attempt to burn down my FORTRESS! MHUAAAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GM3

Heat win tip

Jason Williams scores

2-0 Heat

RJ scores 

tied at 2

Shaq loses it


----------



## Phenom Z28

All those white shirts in the crowd make me feel like I'm watching a cult meeting or something.


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ's on FIRE!


----------



## -33-

good luck guys :biggrin:


----------



## GM3

RJ hits the 3

5-2 Nets

Carter steals it

Carter gets bumped, scores and will shoot 1!


----------



## Petey

Shaq turns it over, RJ for 3!

Carter attacking.... HITS and 1!

Nets 7, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

5-2 Nets, go.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits the three! 5-2 Nets

Heat turn it over, Vince hits AND gets fouled. Hits the FT. 8-2 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC and 1!! The steal and then the floater. 7-2!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow ticky tack foul called on heat... Carter with a yell as if he got hit


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Collins is superb.


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the FT.

Dump to Shaq, Walker, Shaq, Shaq called on the O FOUL!

LOL

Nets 7, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter AND1, SHAQ O-FOUL. NETS BALL


----------



## Petey

Foul called on Jason Williams, trying to contain Kidd.

Kidd hits.

Nets 10, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Heat fans may whine about that Shaq cal, but he CLOBBERED collins


----------



## GM3

Carter hits FT

8-2 Nets

Shaq with the offensive foul!

Kidd gets the fou lon Williams, non shooting

Kidd scores

10-2 Nets to start

Under 10 to play


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd gets the lucky bounce, 10-2 Nets! W00t!!


----------



## Jizzy

Twin is the man!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq called for an offensive foul! his first.

Foul called Williams, his first.
Kidd hits in the paint. 10-2 Nets.

Walker misses a three, rebound Kidd.
Nenad hits over haslem. 12-2 Nets

Time out Heat.


----------



## Petey

Walker misses the 3, shimmy.

Kidd board.

Krstic hits the hook.

Heat time out...

Nets 12, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Walker misses 3 

Krstic scores

12-2 Nets

OH OH MIAMI OH OH!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Walker alreaddy getting started on his 3's  :banana:

Krstic backs in and nail the turnaround bucket! Double digit lead!!


----------



## jarkid

12-2 Nets.. Oh Yes. Go On , Baby


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Walker alreaddy getting started on his 3's  :banana:
> 
> Krstic backs in and nail the turnaround bucket! Double digit lead!!


So pretty!


----------



## AJC NYC

Steve Kerr just said that the nets arent a good offensive
team cant blame him they dont broadcast nets games


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm late for the party and see we're doing our thing so far.....GO NETS!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

I love the Heat going to Shaq.

It keeps the ball out of Wade's hands, which is easily the Heat's most favorable matchup.


----------



## Phenom Z28

AJC NYC said:


> Steve Kerr just said that the nets arent a good offensive
> team cant blame him they dont broadcast nets games


He's right...he just chose a bad time to say it lol


----------



## Vinsane

I'm sayin it now I expect the HEat to win this game


----------



## GM3

AJC NYC said:


> Steve Kerr just said that the nets arent a good offensive
> team cant blame him they dont broadcast nets games


Were not, if we had a good bench we would be but with over 95% of our scoring being the Nets starters its just not good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'm late for the party and see we're doing our thing so far.....GO NETS!


 So far so good. Just gotta keep it up.


----------



## jarkid

Let's go , NETS.


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## Petey

Shocking the Heat really haven't gone to Wade yet.

Nets need to exploit that...

Wade attacks, fouled. None shooting.

Drives, kicks to JWill for 3.

Nets 12, Heat 5.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Williams hits the 3 for Miami...ends 12-0 run. 12-5 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade draws a foul on Vince (I think?). HIs first. Williams hits a three. 12-5 Nets.

RJ again from downtown! 15-5 Nets


----------



## GM3

Wade draws foul on Carter (1st)..non shooting

Williams hits a 3

12-5 Nets

RJ hits a 3

15-5 Nets


----------



## jarkid

damn it, J-Will FOR 3.


----------



## Real

I'm so hyped up for this game. I've been waiting an entire YEAR.


----------



## Petey

Kidd in the post, out to Carter, to RJ, for 3!!!

Foul on Collins, his 1st.

Nets 15, Heat 5.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ with another long bomb!!! 15-5 Nets with 8:44 left in the first. 50 point quarter on the way!


----------



## GM3

Foul on Collins (1st)

Walker loses it

Carter misses 3

Krstic loses it, Nets get back

Shaq loses it

RJ gets the shot and the fouL!

17-5 Nets!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Rj And 1!!!!!! Omg!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

RJ has the jumper working.

Bet you he got to 3 hours before the game began.

RJ takes it the full length!


----------



## Petey

Walker drives, loses it, RJ pulls out, Carter misses the 3, RJ gets it, whips to Krstic, can't handle, Shaq loses it, out to RJ, RJ CHARGING AHEAD!!!

FOUL ON HASLEM. HITS, to the line for the FT?

Nets 17, Heat 5.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** yea that was an awsome move by RJ! 3v1 and gets the bucket and the foul!


----------



## justasking?

Yeah RJ!!!


----------



## GM3

Everyone look at my avatar, I saw this coming!


----------



## Jizzy

And 1!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on collins, his first.

Heat turn it over...Vince misses a three, RJ gets it back...Nets turn it over.

Shaq turns it over. RJ draws a foul on Haslem AND HITS! Hits the FT. 18-5 Nets.


----------



## neoxsupreme

RJ on fire early from downtown.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So far so good. Just gotta keep it up.


 Thanks....NETS DEFENSE all night....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Posey in for Haslem.

RJ hits.

Nets 18, Heat 5.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Nice RJ


----------



## Real

Great job RJ.

You could not have imagined a better start for the Nets. Compared to last year's game 1 you can tell from the onset this year is different.


----------



## Real

Sloppy play by the Heat. I'm extremely suprised.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow...ugly ugly ugly! Like 4 straight turnovers!


----------



## neoxsupreme

RJ w/ the drive for 2. 10 pts now for RJ. The Heat are too focused on VC.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and hits. 18-6 Nets

RJ turns it over...wade can't hit, Vince turns it over, Walker turns it back over.

RJ misses a three, rebound Heat.
Shaq called for an offensive foul! his second!!


----------



## GM3

18-5 Nets

Wade gets in and scores

18-7 Nets

Under 8 to play

RJ loses it

Wade cant finish, Walker to Wade and loses it

RJ with an air ball

Another offensive foul on Shaq


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Offensive Foul Hahaha


----------



## dfunk15

collins owns shaq


----------



## Petey

Wade drives and hits.

Nets lose it, get it back, lose it, Heat can't hit... Kidd throws to Walker who throws it away.

RJ air ball.

SHAQ O FOUL!!! 2nd!!!

Nets 18, Heat 7.

-Petey


----------



## Real

OFFENSIVE FOUL!!! 

Shaq's going to do some  after the game!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Shaq gets his 2nd foul! Another offensive! :banana:


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Come on Heat, pound the ball into Shaq.

Yes, thats what I like to see.

Damn, Shaq is so easily to neutralize at this point in his career.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And here comes the flexing machine


----------



## jarkid

damn u, J-will, alawys steals the ball.

phew, they have antoine walker, lost the ball.


----------



## Real

Zero in the game. 

Krstic on ZO!


----------



## justasking?

Yeah!!! 2nd on Shaq!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

RJ is killing the Heat early.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic the Jam! Nets alreaddy with 20 points! Well over 6 minutes left in the first quarter. Wow...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> 18-5 Nets
> 
> Wade gets in and scores
> 
> 18-7 Nets
> 
> Under 8 to play
> 
> RJ loses it
> 
> Wade cant finish, Walker to Wade and loses it
> 
> RJ with an air ball
> 
> Another offensive foul on Shaq


 That a boy Collins....Show him that so called "Flopping" defense.....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Zo in for Shaq.

Fronting Krstic, Krstic gets it and slams it!

Wade drives, and fouled by Collins.

Nets 20, Heat 7.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

18-7 Nets

Under 7 to play

Krstic slams it

20-7 Nets

Wade gets fouled by Collins(2nd)...Collins is down, slow to getting up will sit, Cliffy in

wade will shoot 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with the dunk! 20-7 Nets

Wade drivs and draws a foul on collins, his second. Collins bleeding from the chin.


----------



## Real

Collins has 2. 

Shaq has 2 and that's worse but Collins is going out. HOLY **** checkout the cut on Collins. Stitches!


----------



## dfunk15

wade is such a phony, despise the guy


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Krstic the Jam! Nets alreaddy with 20 points! Well over 6 minutes left in the first quarter. Wow...


 Curly.....Hit'm with the Jerry Curl SLAM....LOL


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins going to the lockerroom. Our JYD.


----------



## Jizzy

****. Jason Collins hurt.


----------



## Petey

Collins busted open, going to get stitches...

Cleaning the floor.

6:59 to go in the quarter.

Cliff in for Collins.

Wade hits.
Wade hits.

Nets 20, Heat 9.

-Petey


----------



## Real

To tell you the truth, I could care less if players flop, so long as we win. Not saying Collins does or doesn't flop, because he is a very good defensive player, but I don't care.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> wade is such a phony, despise the guy


 Was it a legit foul or super star foul?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy in for Collins.

Wade hits both from the line. 20-9 Nets.

Vince misses a three, rebound Zo.
Walker lays it in. 20-11 Nets


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

carter silly shooting.


----------



## Real

Why does VC have to jack up those threes?


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Carter... misses the 3.

Walker hits.

Nets 20, Heat 11.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter misses the 27 footer, Walker converts for Miami, 20-11 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinec misses, rebound Zo. Wade hits. 20-13 Nets

Time out Nets


----------



## GM3

Wade hits 1st FT, hits 2nd

20-9 Nets

Carter misses 3

Walker gets to the rim

20-11 Nets

Carter cant hit

wade with the lay up

20-13 

Nets take timeout


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC misses the lay-up, Wade makes his lay-up attempt, just a 7 point game now


----------



## Petey

Carter challenges Mourning, can't covert.

Wade hits.

Nets time out.

Nets 20, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god a 6-0 run


----------



## Real

Heat coming back, we GOTTA get back in transition, that's the only reason why they're making a run right now.


----------



## Mindlib

Collins


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets are playing great. The Heat screwing themselves over w/ turnovers igniting the Nets transition.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on Nets.....Stay focused on Offense and play smart ball......Also remember DEFENSE...GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

carter, get the ball to rj when he's on fire


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Instead of forcing the contact with Mourning, Vince throws up a crazy attempt around him and allows for a Heat fastbreak.

You have to expect atleast 5 ****up plays from Vince per game just out of sheer pussiness.


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god a 6-0 run im so scared


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

The Nets are playing great. The Heat screwing themselves over w/ turnovers igniting the Nets transition.


----------



## NR 1

Good job


----------



## Phenom Z28

Net2 said:


> Why does VC have to jack up those threes?


He was wide open...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's the NBA for you ....Teams make runs, back and forth....Lets see how the Nets respond......GO NETS!


----------



## Vinsane

kristic has got to make up his mind earlier 
those two vince 3 were late in the shot clock
they got to go to him in the post


----------



## Jizzy

For Christ sake, shut up Steve Kerr


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC's got to take it in. Soon as he does that - lights out.


----------



## jarkid

**** 7-0 Run. Nets Timeout.


----------



## Real

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He was wide open...


Not talking about that time, just in general. 

Sure he can get open, but same with Indiana series, he's much more successful not settling for those shots and going to the rim.


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He was wide open...


he should step up to the line a bit with a wide open look. I realize he can make the 28 footers, but COME ON


----------



## Petey

I kinda miss Carter15Nets, anyone else?

Just doesn't feel like a game thread without him.

Nets 20, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

I hope Carter starts attacking the hoop after this Timeout.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd!!! with the 3!! BANG...23-13 NEts


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, Cliff, Carter, Kidd for 3!!!

Nets 23, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ steals the ball from Wade...Kidd to Krstic, fouled by Posey from behind...


----------



## Petey

RJ with the steal... down to Krstic, Krstic fouled by Posey.

Krstic to the line for 2.

Nets 23, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Just attack the rim.....BTW is Kerr really play by play?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd from downtown! 23-13 Nets.

RJ with the steal. Nenad fouled by Posey on the break, his first.

Nenad hits 1 of 2 at the line. 24-13 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> RJ with the steal... down to Krstic, Krstic fouled by Posey.
> 
> Krstic to the line for 2.
> 
> Nets 23, Heat 13.
> 
> -Petey


 DEFENSE....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Krstic drops the 1st.
Krstic misses the 2nd.

Nets 24, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Net2 said:


> Not talking about that time, just in general.
> 
> Sure he can get open, but same with Indiana series, he's much more successful not settling for those shots and going to the rim.


Vince was shooting 3's and fadaways in that series too. The difference is when he's making shots people credit it on his driving to the basket and that's just flat out wrong. He drives to the basket with just about the same regularity every game, it's just gets his shots to go down easier on some nights.


----------



## Real

Kerr: You don't really worry about Jason Kidd if you're a Net fan. 

Can't say that about anyone else on this team.


----------



## Petey

JWill, Walker, Zo, Krstic w/ the push from behind.

Nets 24, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

kidd for 3, go nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ with the great feed to Krstic, hits, 

26-13


----------



## Petey

JWill misses the 3.

Carter, RJ, RJ lobs high, Krstic comes down with it, and hits.

Nets 26, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ finds Krstic for the easy lay-up. 26-13 Nets.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd beginning to snap out of his shooting funk.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo fouled by Nenad, his first. Williams misses a three, rebound Vince.
Nenad hits. 26-13 Nets.

Wade misses, rebound Cliff.
Vince hits. 28-13 Nets.

Time out Heat


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd with the rebound, runs, to VC, hits the jumper...up 15...


----------



## dfunk15

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Was it a legit foul or super star foul?


it was a foul, but all "I can't sleep on a one side" and "not sure how good I can play with the "injury" " crap and he is perfectly healthy, his movement isn't slightly affected


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, Krstic tips to Cliff, Carter w/ the pull up and hits.

Heat 2nd time out.

Nets 28, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter nails the open jumper, the crowd boo's very loudly 

28-13 Nets with 4 minutes left in the first.


----------



## justasking?

Nice run by the Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic is owning their frontcourt


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Surprising Heat would go on a run when Shaq left.

I've been saying it all year, he's nowhere near what he was. Guy just can't do anything if he isn't right at the rim. And Jason Collins has the size, strength, and intelligence to keep him from getting that position.


----------



## jarkid

NETS, you are no.1, go nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's how you answer a teams run....You come back with your own.....LETS GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

4:05 left in the 1st.

The Nets can't let up. The Heat have enough firepower to come back from this... Pacers series should have tough Frank that.

Nets 28, Heat 13.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

nice run


----------



## mjm1

what a horrible foul call he just tripped over himself!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade tries to split, can't...gets the foul called...on Cliff Robinson...Wade to the line as the Nets are on the foul limit...


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Krstic is owning their frontcourt


KRSTIC >> SHAQ + ZO + HASLEM


----------



## Petey

JWill, Walker, Wade, Wade tripped up by Cliff.

I think Frank might want to bring in Thomas. Save Cliff's fouls for later...

Collins has 2 already.

Hits.
Payton in for JWill.
Misses.

Nets 28, Heat 14.

-Petey


----------



## Real

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince was shooting 3's and fadaways in that series too. The difference is when he's making shots people credit it on his driving to the basket and that's just flat out wrong. He drives to the basket with just about the same regularity every game, it's just gets his shots to go down easier on some nights.


Agreed, but in this series, if he goes to the line more, the Heat have absolutely no answer.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade to the line. Hits 1 of 2. 28-14 Nets.

Payton in for Williams.

Nenad hits. 30-14 Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ drives, kicks it out to Krstic, hits the 18 footer...30-14


----------



## neoxsupreme

Steve Kerr is going to change his prediction & pick the Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Man I hate that I'm working till 10 and can't see the game.....ARRRRRH.....Anyway Go Nets!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Walker with the nice feed to Mourning for the slam, 30-16


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, flips to Krstic, and hits!

Walker, Zo... 2.

Nets 30, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo with the dunk. 30-16 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Walker.
Walker misses...goal tending on Nenad. 30-18 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

krstic silly goltending, it wasnt going in


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic misses.

Walker puts it up, goal tending on Krstic.

Nets 30, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

omg, we have to stop Walker


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Curly so far is having a great game...Curly and RJ lighting up the Heat.....VC who?...LOL


----------



## Mogriffjr

Walker drives on Cliff, Krstic helps, called for the goaltend...30-18 Nets...


----------



## Real

Nets gotta keep up the defense. 

Collins took two more stitches.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad's going after everything! It was goaltending, but a nice attempt to alter shots. And oh that touch!


----------



## NR 1

keep it up Curly


----------



## jarkid

defense, damn it.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Krstic picking up where he left off from last yr's playoff series against Miami.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd drives, hits over Mourning and Payton, 32-18


----------



## Petey

Carter, RJ, Kidd, Kidd challenging Payton and HITS!

Nets 32, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

J-Kidd for 2

32-18 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy

Kidd!!


----------



## mjm1

carter, that was almost brilliant!


----------



## Petey

Walker drives, passes to Payton, misses the fade away.

Carter goes baseline, throws it up, misses... LOL

Gets his own board.

Fouled by Posey...

Nets 32, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Kidd just looked like he was 23 on that play. 

Zo gets knoced down. Somewhere in the Rocky Mountains, Kenyon Martin is eating Count Chocola screaming "My kidney, my kidney!!"


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets're looking mighty fine...


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC on Wade...drives past Wade, reverse!!! MISSES, gets his own board due to Heat laziness, VC to the line...

hits the 1st


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd drives and hits. 32-18 Nets.

Payton misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince drives, misses and gets it back...and then gets fouled by Posey, his second.

Vince hits both. 34-18 Nets.


----------



## Noodfan

Damn! is Nets playing awesome or what? I can't watch the game :curse:


----------



## Petey

1:40 left.

Carter hits.
Carter hits

Nets 34, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vaughn in for Kidd


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

34-18 - NETS


----------



## mjm1

horrendous officiating.


----------



## Petey

Ah crap... Vaughn came in for Kidd.

A foul called on RJ. Wait on Krstic, his 2nd.

Murray checking in for Krstic.

Nets 34, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wade drives on KRstic, Krstic called for blocking...his 2nd, Murray is in now replacing Krstic.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray in for Krstic, who picked up his 2nd foul


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mogriffjr said:


> VC on Wade...drives past Wade, reverse!!! MISSES, gets his own board due to *Heat laziness,* VC to the line...
> 
> hits the 1st


 :biggrin: That's funny....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

bandwagon, Steve Kerr, i think after this game he would say nets in 6.


----------



## dfunk15

wade dribbles the ball of his foot but they call 2nd on Kristic


----------



## Petey

Wade drops the first, misses the 2nd... again.

Nets 34, Heat 19.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

VC for 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Nenad, his second. Murray comes in for him.
Wade at the line...hits one of 2. 34-19 Nets.

Carter drives and lays it in. 36-19 Nets.


----------



## Real

Carter to the rack. Again, no answer from Miami.


----------



## Petey

Carter gets the step and beats Zo off the dribble!!!

Nets 36, Heat 19.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC at the top of the key, drives past Wade and Mourning, hits on the layup...

36-19


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC fly's in for a lay-up over Walker! 36-19 Nets, 1 minute left in the first.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC just reminded Zo that it's the 21st Century


----------



## Real

Superb defense.


----------



## Petey

Wade short, Walker can't hit, Kidd/RJ board, Nets pull it back.

Dump to Cliff, Cliff turns it over.

Nets 36, Heat 19.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

slam :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Payton, Walker, Posey passes on the 3, Wade, drives, fouled, can't hit.

Nets 36, Heat 19.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter called for his 2nd foul...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets have a good lead right now. If they win this game remember the team that wins the 1st game wins the series 79% of the time. Go Nets! Keep it up.


----------



## HB

whoa! just got back, seems the nets are rolling.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and misses, walker misses the put back.

Nets turn it over. Wade drives and gets fouled by vince, his second. Hits both. 36-21 Nets


----------



## Petey

Wade hits the 1st.
Wade hits the 2nd.

Nets 36, Heat 21.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 2 free throws

36-21 - NJ


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to RJ, hits the long 2....Wade with the last second 3...misses

38-21, NETS BABY!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits another! 38-21.

Wade misses a three at the buzzer


*END OF 1ST*
Nets 38
Heat 21


----------



## Petey

Kidd back, to RJ, RJ hits.

Wade misses the 3 to end the quarter!

*Nets 38, Heat 21.*

-Petey


----------



## Real

Krstic All Star said:


> VC just reminded Zo that it's the 21st Century


The great thing with Zo and the Nets is: 

Zo can say anything he wants about the Nets organization. Whine and moan about the Nets getting rid of KneeMart, and make false accusations about the organization.

He has nothing on Vince Carter.


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 3

38-21 - NETS
End of the 1st


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ drains the near 3-pointer! Wade misses the 3 to end the first. Nets lead 38-21 :banana:

The Nets set a record for most points in the first quarter against the Heat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets set the record for most points in a first qurater in the playoffs against the Heat. Booya


----------



## justasking?

Very nice.


----------



## Jizzy

RJeeezy!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

I just got done telling folks, RJ is the key to this series...he's started off hot...I love it


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> whoa! just got back, seems the nets are rolling.


Yup. The Nets are playing great. Got back from where?


----------



## NR 1

38-21


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

The big 4 for the Nets almost all in double figures scoring already after 1 quarter of play.


----------



## Noodfan

whoaaaa... Everybody is playing damn great. Keep it up. Go NETS :banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme

The big 4 for the Nets almost all in double figures scoring already after 1 quarter of play.


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets, Let Them Know Who He Is.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets 1 shy of a record for most points in a quarter in the playoffs.


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> Yup. The Nets are playing great. Got back from where?


Eating, RJ's playing great, nice to see.


----------



## Mogriffjr

lmao Kidd hits the 3 off the roll...amazing...41-21


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3

41-21 - NJN


----------



## Petey

RJ, Vaughn, Kidd... 3!!!

Kidd w/ 10 now.

Nets 41, Heat 21.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Kidd!!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

ROBINSON, foul him before he takes off.


----------



## Real

Jason Kidd is in playoff form.

This team as a whole looks NOTHING like the Indiana series team. Looks about 10x better.


----------



## jarkid

KIDD for 3.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd's shot is coming back!!! Shaq scores and...gets a foul? Didn't see the foul


----------



## Petey

dump down to Shaq, Shaq spins, hits, foul on Cliff.

What a move going away from the defender.

Smart play.

Thomas in.

Nets 41, Heat 23.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Shaq attacks Cliff, turns around, spins, and 1...

Thomas in....oooooh...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits a three! 41-21 Nets!

Shaq hits and gets fouled by Cliff. Hits the FT. 41-24 Nets.

John Thomas in the game


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn Kidd feeling it...off the screen from thomas, hits...43-24


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd AGAIN! Williams looks like a deer in the headlights


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

43-24 - NJ


----------



## NR 1

Kidd 3


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits the FT.

Kidd again!

Nets 43, Heat 24.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

I have 2 windows open & I'm posting on this game thread & the series thread on the playoffs forum @ the same time :biggrin: .

Off the record: Anyone watching the David Blaine special on ABC? That guy is amazing.


----------



## HB

And the J in Jason is back


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow Murray hits the 3 from Kidd...46-24


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits again! 43-24 Nets. He's doing is Anthony Johnson impression!

Shaw turns it over. Murray hits a three!! 46-24 NEts!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray for three! He must think it's the fourth quarter


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond Murray for 3

46-24 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy

Lamond Murray 3!!


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Whoa! this is incredible shooting by the Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

whoa, Wade gets into the lane, off the flip, hits...


----------



## jarkid

Big Shots, Murray


----------



## Petey

Shaq turns it over, Kidd to Murray for 3!!!

Wade w/ a pretty spin and hits.

Nets 46, Heat 26.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Someone give kidd a cold water he is burning nowwww!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

48-26 - NETS


----------



## dfunk15

omg, Nets aren't missing; this is great


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is absolutely beautiful


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits. 46-26 Nets.

Kidd AGAIN. 48-26 Nets

Posey hits a three. 48-29 Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the jumper, Zoran clapping!

Posey hits the 3.

Nets 48, Heat 29.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

KIDD AGAIN!!! WOW with the jumper off the dribble...

but the Heat come back and Posey hits a 3...

48-29 Nets..


----------



## ZÆ

Possey for 3

48-29 - NETS


----------



## NR 1

48-29

Nets Rulez


----------



## jarkid

LaMond Murray u beast u. Kidd is so hot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Thomas really looks jacked up


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd finally. Shooting lights out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vauhn misses, rebound Shaq.
Posey misses, rebound Kidd.
Kidd misses, rebound Wade.

Wade dunks it. 48-31 Nets.

Time out Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

48-31 - NETS


----------



## Mogriffjr

Posey comes down takes the 3, misses Thomas flies in with the rebound...

Kidd takes the shot, misses

Wade comes down, gets into the lane, dunks it...

Nets 20 second timeout, 48-31


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Vaughn, misses, Shaq board, Posey misses the 3, Thomas board, Kidd...

Kidd around Thomas, misses the jumper over Shaq.

Nets part like the damn Red Sea... and Wade w/ the slam.

Nets time out.

Nets 48, Heat 31.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn it, time out, NETS.

John Thomas on SHAQ?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wade is the only person Im reall worried about... we need to double him.


----------



## neoxsupreme

They may have beaten the Heat in the regular season series but they still have the revenge factor going for them after they got swept out of the playoffs last yr.


----------



## HB

That was poor D on Murray's part. The good thing is the Nets are getting any shot they want, now I dont expect them to remain on such a hot pace but the heat's D is pretty poor.


----------



## Noodfan

Hey Kerr think again, Shaq who?


----------



## jarkid

LET's GO , NETS. we need carter and krstic contribute more .


----------



## Petey

RJ with the pass to Thomas, Thomas fouled. On Payton.

Nets 48, Heat 31.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> damn it, time out, NETS.
> 
> John Thomas on SHAQ?


Yup. I expected him to get some PT in this series b/c he's a big body.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

jarkid said:


> damn it, time out, NETS.
> 
> John Thomas on SHAQ?


Yeah, but look at how big Thomas has gotten.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to RJ, RJ goes to top of the key, passes to Thomas, Thomas pushed, Nets side out...

RJ in the lane, gets blocked! Shaq gets him, Heat ball now...

Thomas on Shaq, Kidd breaks the pass up, off on Nets


----------



## mjm1

where is vc, lets get him in there


----------



## Petey

RJ blocked by Shaq.

Jwill holding it up top.

Down to Shaq.

Shaq throws it away, but off Kidd, out of bounds, Heat's ball.

Nets 48, Heat 31.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need lead by 20+.


----------



## Petey

Out to JWill, hits the 3.

Nets 48, Heat 34.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

J-Will hits the 3...

Kidd comes down, takes the jumper, misses...

Heat ball


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, Shaq w/ the loose ball.

Down to Shaq, out to Posey, to Shaq, Shaq turns, can't hit, foul on Thomas.

Nets 48, Heat 34.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC is coming in now, Shaq to the line...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Alright now.....Enjough with the jumpers....Attack the rim, and play some Defense...GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

how is he hitting from the line?


----------



## Petey

Shaq drops the first FT.
Shaq misses the 2nd FT.

Nets 48, Heat 35.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn, shaq, why can he made the free throw. we need VINCENT & Nenad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

THomas draws a foul on Payton, his first. Thomas gets blocked by Shaq.
Williams hits a quick three. 48-34 Nets.

Kidd misses, rebound Shaq.
O'Neal misses, but gets fouled by Thomas. Shaq at the line...hits 1 of 2. 48-35 Nets.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Uh oh! Lead slowly shrinking.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Okay...that was a bad shot...


----------



## Petey

Carter has it, Carter doubles, Shaq backs away... Carter can't hit.

Shaq misses.

Kidd to Murray, Murray hit by Haslem.

Murray to the line.

Nets 48, Heat 35.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

HAslem called for his 3rd foul...


----------



## mjm1

carter, carter, carter sigh.


----------



## dfunk15

lol, vince got hit on wrist on that 3, nice no call


----------



## Jizzy

What are you doing Carter?


----------



## funkylikemonkey

*Re: NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 1, Nets vs. TBA*

Vince isn't a selfish player, but sometimes he has horrible shot selection.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince way off..rebound Heat. 
Shaq misses, rebound Murray
Murray gets fouled by Haslem. At the line...hits both. 50-35 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond hits 2 free throws

50-35 - NETS


----------



## NR 1

wow


----------



## Petey

Murray drops both.

Shaq misses, Shaq gets it back, misses, gets it back, foul on Kidd.

To the line, misses, misses.

Nets 48, Heat 35.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter continues to suck from 3. I'm still waiting for him to hit those.


----------



## Mogriffjr

great feed from VC to Thomas for 2!!! go THOMAS!!!

17pt lead


----------



## jarkid

JOHN THOMAS, u beast u ......!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq misses a few putbacks, but gets fouled by Kidd, his first. Misses both, rebound Nets.

Thomas lays it in! Nice pass by Vince. 52-35 Nets

Williams hits. 52-37 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

john thomas for 2

52-35 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter to Thomas, Thomas hits as Shaq went to double Carter... LOL

JWill hits.

Nets 52, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC making it look soooo easy


----------



## ZÆ

VC for 2

54-37 - /nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

J-Will comes back hits the 2

VC drives, lays it up...easy

HEat miss, Nets running

VC at the top passes to Thomas...Thomas called for the travel


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Thats A Jumpball!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter lays it in. 54-27.

Payton misses, rebound Nets.
Thomas called for a travel.

Time out.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Murray drops both.
> 
> Shaq misses, Shaq gets it back, misses, gets it back, foul on Kidd.
> 
> To the line, misses, misses.
> 
> Nets 48, Heat 35.
> 
> -Petey


 GO NETS........We're up, but I think VC needs to drive to the basket and get to the line and get his shot back....It's not flowing right tonight from beyond the arc......GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Carter drives and hits.

Payton misses.

Thomas called on the travel as he cut to the hoop as Shaq went to help.

TV timeout?

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

If only Vince drove everytime he got the ball. He can score anytime he wants on this defense


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *Carter lays it in.* 54-27.
> 
> Payton misses, rebound Nets.
> Thomas called for a travel.
> 
> Time out.


Keep doing that VC....GO NETS!


----------



## Mogriffjr

keep attacking this lackadaisical HEat defense!!!


----------



## Jizzy

What a POS Jason Williams is. Such a poser


----------



## Petey

Where the hell is RJ?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

john thomas is a beast, he defends on shaq very well, and he can score sometimes.

he is so nice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> What a POS Jason Williams is. Such a poser


 my mom is refusing to believe he is white.


----------



## VC_15

Just came, oh my goodness, 17 point lead? Where's all the talk about Miami and Shaq?


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Where the hell is RJ?
> 
> -Petey


Or Wade


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> What a POS Jason Williams is. Such a poser


 Why? What he do Jizzy?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> john thomas is a beast, he defends on shaq very well, and he can score sometimes.
> 
> he is so nice.


 He gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## dfunk15

there was contact on that last play, not necessarily a foul but heat player had hand on the ball


----------



## HB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> my mom is refusing to believe he is white.


Someone said he is mixed


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Or Wade


 thats true. I was just realizing both have been gone for a while.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mogriffjr said:


> keep attacking this lackadaisical HEat defense!!!


 I agree 100%....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

VC_15 said:


> Just came, oh my goodness, 17 point lead? Where's all the talk about Miami and Shaq?


we need lead by 20+.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Another Thomas rebound. BEAST


----------



## HB

John Thomas with some quality minutes out there


----------



## Petey

Wait, sorry.

Heat had called a full timeout.

5:39 on the clock for the 2nd quarter.

Jwill brings it down.

Down to Shaq, Wade, Wade misses, Walker board, JWill to Posey, misses the 3, Thomas board. Thomas called on the offensive foul on the screen.

Nets 52, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

OH man, i was about to compliment john thomas.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Offensive foul on Thomas - only Shaq gets away with that...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Miami has terrible defense.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ha VC gets the called foul, Posey gets his 3rd...


----------



## Petey

Walker misses the 3, shimmy!!!

Carter goes to the left, foul on Posey his 3rd.

Nets 54, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

crazy cross over by Vince


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Sigh* this guy makes it look so easy


----------



## Krstic All-Star

3rd foul on Posey, Carter looking pretty. Heheheh on that call!


----------



## mjm1

**** vince carter, MAKE FREE THROWS


----------



## Mogriffjr

bad call by the refs, very late whistle on Posey...

VC makes 1 of 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, reboudn Walker. Posey misses, rebound Thomas.
Offensive foul called on Thomas.

Heat miss, rebound Murray.
Vince misses, but there is a real late call. Third on Posey. Hits 1 of 2 at the line. 55-37 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter his the 1st.
RJ back, Murray out? Yes, Murray.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 55, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits a free throw

55-37 - NETS


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd gets it, lead pass to RJ, RJ gets fouled...going to the line, foul on Walker


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, Kidd comes away with it, to RJ, RJ streaking!!!

Fouled by Shimmy!

Nets 55, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Mogriffjr said:


> bad call by the refs, very late whistle on Posey...
> 
> VC makes 1 of 2


LOL why complain Mo, what side are you supposed to be on :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound Kidd.
RJ out running, gets fouled by Walker. Hits both at the line. 57-37 Nets.


----------



## Petey

RJ drops the 1st.
RJ drops the 2nd.

Nets 57, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

RJ hits 2 free throws

57-37 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd is tuned.he is very hot.


----------



## Petey

Derek Anderson misses a 3... LOL

Carter board.

RJ misses, Shimmy board.

JWill to Shaq, Shaq misses, but fouled.

On Krstic, his 3rd.

Nets 57, Heat 37.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

just send him to the line, **** dont you foul him krstic (3 personals)


----------



## ZÆ

3rd foul on Nenad


----------



## jarkid

john thomas > Collins and Cliffy. he is a solution to PF problem. sign him next season?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic gets run over by Shaq, and somehow called for the foul.... ooookay


----------



## Jizzy

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Why? What he do Jizzy?


I hated him ever since he was in Memphis. He thinks he's better then he is


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits the 1st.
Shaq misses the 2nd.

3 of 7 from the line now.

Nets 57, Heat 38.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anderson misses, rebound Vince. RJ misses, rebound Walker.

Shaq misses, foul on Nenad, his third. Hits 1 of 2at the line. 57-38 Nets.

Murray misses, Kidd gets it back. Kidd hits another three! 60-38 Nets!


----------



## ZÆ

J-Kidd for 3

60-38 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Murray in for Krstic, Carter misses the 3, Kidd board, kicks out, Kidd to RJ, RJ to Kidd, Kidd throws it up and hits!!!

Oh yes, it was a 3.

Nets 60, Heat 38.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

JASON KIDD!!! PUT THAT J BACK IN THERE!!!

60-38!!! wow


----------



## mjm1

Jason Kidd!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with another 3! 3-3 from long-range tonight!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray called for knocking the ball away from Wade....


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Kidd again, wow where has this guy been. Wade is having his way with the Nets D


----------



## justasking?

Kidd has been awesome.


----------



## dfunk15

and phony gets another call, oh well


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Good thing we have such a large lead or this foul trouble with our front line would really concern me tonight.......Go into the half strong...GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

Jason Kidd for 3, he is Vince Carter today.


----------



## Petey

Murray picks up the foul, Wade to the line.

Wade, and Shaq are taking out the Nets bigs 1 by 1.

Cut to commercial, retarded...

Nets 60, Heat 38.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> and phony gets another call, oh well


 Was it really?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits one of 2 at the line. 60-39 Nets.

Time out.


----------



## Petey

Wade misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets take another time out with 3:08 to go.

Nets 60, Heat 39.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Murray picks up the foul, Wade to the line.
> 
> Wade, and Shaq are taking out the Nets bigs 1 by 1.
> 
> Cut to commercial, retarded...
> 
> Nets 60, Heat 38.
> 
> -Petey


 Hey Petey what's the time left in the 2qtr?


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Was it really?


No. Murray initiated the contact. Why do people think that shouldn't be a foul? He wasn't out of control.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

I wonder what they are gonna say about our offense now


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wade misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.
> 
> Nets take another time out with 3:08 to go.
> 
> Nets 60, Heat 39.
> 
> -Petey


 Thanks Petey


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Hey Petey what's the time left in the 2qtr?


Sorry, 3:08.

Nets 60, Heat 39.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> I wonder what they are gonna say about our offense now


 Steve Kerr will still say we don't have any.


----------



## X-JAY

Petey, is that quote of Bill Walton real?


----------



## AJC NYC

So what do u think they are gonna say at halftime ??
if they even talk about the nets at all


----------



## dfunk15

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Was it really?


murray knocked the ball away but Wade fell so he got he call


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> No. Murray initiated the contact. Why do people think that shouldn't be a foul? He wasn't out of control.
> 
> -Petey


 Thanks Petey....I asked since I can't see the game and I don't want the Refs tonight to help Miami get back into the game with BS calls...GO NETS!


----------



## AND1NBA

I love that Gatoraide commercail. Well made.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Petey said:


> No. Murray initiated the contact. Why do people think that shouldn't be a foul? He wasn't out of control.
> 
> -Petey


Looked to me like Murray got all (or nearly) ball and then got tripped up along with Wade.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Steve Kerr will still say we don't have any.


 Is Kerr really that bad tonight?


----------



## Real

Jay-Z and Beyonce making the trip down to Miami from NYC.


----------



## jarkid

Krstic + Collins + Cliffy + Thomas + Murray.

Decent front court.


----------



## mjm1

carter trips, OH BOY


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> murray knocked the ball away but Wade fell so he got he call


 Thanks


----------



## Petey

Carter turns it over?

Down to Shaq, wow... over Thomas, what a jam.

Nets 60, Heat 41.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Shaq for 2

60-41 -NETS


----------



## X-JAY

Now, who would have thought that the Nets will score over 60 points before the half, with Carter only the *third* leading scorer.


----------



## mjm1

Wade Carry's The Ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets turn it over.

Shaq with the dunk. 60-41 Nets.
Vince misses, Wade lays it in after he carries it. 60-43 Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wade finally called for a foul


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Wade 1 hand board, takes it all the way as he fakes out RJ.

Carter turns on Wade, and Wade w/ his 1st foul.

Nets 60, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need score, yes. vc


----------



## Petey

Carter at the line, hits.
Carter then... cut to commercial again/tnt promo, what crap.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 62, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

62-43 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits both at the line. 62-43 Nets.

Anderson misses a three, rebound Vince.
Murray misses, RJ rebounds and dunks it! 64-43 Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ!! with the slam off the Murray 3!!!

21pt lead again


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Kidd helps, out to DA, misses the 3, Carter board.

Murray over Walker, in and out.

RJ board, SLAMS!

Nets 64, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

64-43 - NETS


----------



## NR 1

good


----------



## Mogriffjr

J-Will airballs the 3...

Nets ball

Vaughn in for VC


----------



## Petey

JWill w/ the air ball.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Doleac in for Shaq.

Nets 64, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter misses, Wade 1 hand board, takes it all the way as he fakes out RJ.
> 
> Carter turns on Wade, and Wade w/ his 1st foul.
> 
> Nets 60, Heat 43.
> 
> -Petey


 I think VC is in a lil funk tonight, but as long as the rest of the NETS/TEAM pick him up we're good......Plus it'll finally show the NBA that we're more then VC and I'm not attacking VC.....Just in case any VC fan comes my way......GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams airballs a three. Vaughn in for Vince.

Vaughn misses, rebound Anderson.
Wade hits. 64-45 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ... poked away by DA. Out of bounds, Nets ball.

RJ to Vaughn, misses.

Wade turns it on and hits.

Nets 64, Heat 45.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

64-45 - NETS


----------



## dfunk15

lamond can only shoot 3's and Vaughn can't shoot at all


----------



## mjm1

I Hate Vaughn, I Hate Him Soooooooooooooooo Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Why do you foul Wade from out THERE? :nonono:


----------



## jarkid

we don't need jacque vaughn to score, please just stop scoring.


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, to Vaughn, misses.

Doleac board, Heat holding for finals shot.

Draws the foul on Vaughn... What piss poor D by Vaughn.

Nets 64, Heat 45.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Vaughn is such an idiot, I saw that coming(annoucners saw it coming too)


----------



## Mogriffjr

LMAO no contact was made, nice acting by Wade...

but that's what u get, Wade misses the 1st FT...


----------



## dfunk15

lmao, Vaughn didn't touch him


----------



## justasking?

Stupid foul Vaughn.


----------



## jarkid

vaughn , get out of nba...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn misses, rebound Doleac.

Wade fouled by Vaughn with 2.9 left. Hits 1 of 3 from the line.

*HALFTIME*
Nets 64
Heat 46


----------



## Petey

Wade to the line for 3.

Misses.
Hits.
Misses.

Murray board, Wade rips it from his hands, turns, throws it up and misses.

End of the half...
*
Nets 64, Heat 46.*

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 1 out of 3

64-46 - NETS
End of the 1st half


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Most points scored by a Heat opponent in the playoffs in a half. Booooooya


----------



## justasking?

Lucky that Wade only was 1 of 3. 

Go Nets. Come out strong in the 2nd half!


----------



## mjm1

Vaughn will not see more than two minutes for the remainder of the game, if he does, lawrence frank is an idiot.


----------



## Jizzy

[strike]Take this you Miami whores[/strike]


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Heat are wasting their chances by not being able to convert on their free throws.


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Most points scored by a Heat opponent in the playoffs in a half. Booooooya


 :banana:

I'm happy. I think our D could be a little better, but I ain't complaining.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's twice Vaughn has fouled someone at the wrong time going into the half at a crucial moment.....I like Vaughn those are just stupid IQ moments being a veteran....Other then that I'm glad we're up and I want the real VC to come out of the half attacking the rim, and Kidd, RJ, and Curly just keep doing what you're doing so far....GO NETS!


----------



## HB

Pick and Roll is the biggest reason for such a big lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The Heat are going to make a run. We just gotta keep doing what we've been doing. Can't let up at all.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Pick and Roll is the biggest reason for such a big lead


 And the Nets awesomeness


----------



## dfunk15

Wade draws 13 FTA already but I thought he couldn't move


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets, Go Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> Pick and Roll is the biggest reason for such a big lead


The biggest reason for lead is shooting 58%


----------



## neoxsupreme

If the Pistons are watching this, I bet even they've gotta be impressed.


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The Heat are going to make a run. We just gotta keep doing what we've been doing. Can't let up at all.


Right.

They have to learn from their game w/ the Pacers... this Heat team has even more firepower.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

We're leading a lot and VC looks like he's walking through the motions lol, i am really feeling sorry for the Heat right now.


----------



## Petey

neoxsupreme said:


> If the Pistons are watching this, I bet even they've gotta be impressed.


There isn't 1 Heat starter that is better than a Piston starter on D (their counterpart... ie: Shaq vs Ben, Walker/Posey vs Prince). Doubt they care.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Man kidd looks like he's killing it out there, kidd and Rj with 17, wow. Btw, i saw VC's behind the back crossover on Wade, Yeh Wade is a defensive stoper :angel: .


----------



## Real

I've been away, what has Charles and Kenny been saying about the Nets?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> There isn't 1 Heat starter that is better than a Piston starter on D (their counterpart... ie: Shaq vs Ben, Walker/Posey vs Prince). Doubt they care.
> 
> -Petey


They will care if the Nets manage to get passed the Heat. They'll be studying footage of this game.


----------



## Lord-SMX

woo lets go nets and chuck just burned ben!


----------



## Vinsane

As much as I want the NEts to win 
I have a bad feeling


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC_15 said:


> We're leading a lot and VC looks like he's walking through the motions lol, i am really feeling sorry for the Heat right now.


 That's what feels really good about this lead right now for me being a Nets Fan.....VC is in the locker room and we're still kicking the Heats *** out there tonight so far....If the rest of the team comes out like we did in 1st half and VC wakes up......LOOK OUT...GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> I've been away, what has Charles and Kenny been saying about the Nets?


 I've only kind of been paying attention, and all I've heard is ramblings about the Clippers.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter has to be agressive in the 2nd half. That will help weather the early MIA storm.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> There isn't 1 Heat starter that is better than a Piston starter on D (their counterpart... ie: Shaq vs Ben, Walker/Posey vs Prince). Doubt they care.
> 
> -Petey


 yea, but the nets (if healthy) can beat the pistons in a 7game series! Also the last team in the east to beat the pistons


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> woo lets go nets and chuck just burned ben!


 :laugh: that was pretty good.

"We've got a special guest here, Ben Gordon joins us"
"Well of course he's here, what else does he have to do?"


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> As much as I want the NEts to win
> I have a bad feeling


Thank you for posting...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Thank you for posting...
> 
> -Petey


 You're welcome.

(said before it was edited and the quote was added)


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 is a polite man, and a nice guy.


----------



## ZÆ

Petey said:


> Thank you for posting...
> 
> -Petey


no prob


----------



## Vinsane

wade has 13 free throws in the first half
damn refs get off his nutts
any wordd on collins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> ToddMacCulloch11 is a polite man, and a nice guy.


 why thank you very much. Right back at ya. :cheers:


----------



## AND1NBA

I'm confused. WHo's Petey taking to? Vinsane? ToddMac? Takeover?


----------



## justasking?

jarkid said:


> ToddMacCulloch11 is a polite man, and a nice guy.


Yes, you're right. :yes:


----------



## Vinsane

score 30 this quarter nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> wade has 13 free throws in the first half
> damn refs get off his nutts
> any wordd on collins


 his face got ****ed up! but it don't matter, thomas is doing good enough and we got a decent lead.... all we gotta do is make smart shots, attack, and play defense!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Any word on Collins yet?


----------



## Petey

jarkid said:


> ToddMacCulloch11 is a polite man, and a nice guy.


Everyone is polite when we are winning.

TMac11 included, watch him turn evil and ban Vinsane as the Heat go on a run.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow krstic w/ no boards or dimes just 9pts!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

shaq in restricted area, jefferson to the line. legal call.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Shaq with his 3rd foul already...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lord-SMX said:


> his face got ****ed up! but it don't matter, thomas is doing good enough and we got a decent lead.... all we gotta do is *make smart shots, attack, and play defense*!


 That's the key right there.....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Oh... look at that, RJ drives on the 1st play, Shaq w/ his 3rd foul.

RJ goes 1 of 2.

Nets 65, Heat 46.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

WHAT
A
PASS!!!

RJ with the dunk off the feed from Kidd!


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## jarkid

go nets.


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

67-46 - NETS


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

carter steal, leads to jefferson layup.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I loved that fast break almost as much as mint chocolate chip icecream.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the steal, out to Kidd, leaves for RJ for the SLAM!

JWill misses the 3.

Knocked out of bounds by Wade.

Nets 67, Heat 46.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's going on in the Playoff Game Thread?....Anybody going crazy over there yet?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives, foul on Shaq! His third! RJ hits 1 of 2 at the line. 65-46 Nets.

Vince with the steal. To kidd to RJ for the dunk! 67-46 Nets.

Williams misses a three, goes out off Wade.

Wade steals and dunks it. 67-48 Nets


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

carter turnover, stupid ***.


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

67-48 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Wade the steal, and the slam.

Bad pass by Krstic.

Nets 67, Heat 48.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter w/ the steal, out to Kidd, leaves for RJ for the SLAM!
> 
> JWill misses the 3.
> 
> Knocked out of bounds by Wade.
> 
> Nets 67, Heat 46.
> 
> -Petey


 YEAH BOY....Come out the half smoking....GO NETS!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Noooo Rj!!!

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Real

****, Jefferson.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Dirty Play, Dirty Play Dirty Play


----------



## Real

RJ says he's ok.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wade the steal, and the slam.
> 
> Bad pass by Krstic.
> 
> Nets 67, Heat 48.
> 
> -Petey


 Was it off of Double team Curly's pass?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives, goes down and is hurt. Not good.

Wade hits. 67-50 Nets.

time out Nets.

RJ standing now....seems like he's saying he's okay.


----------



## GM3

NOooooooooooo!

RJ is down! crap not again, hes limping going to sit.


----------



## ZÆ

RJ is down... He'll be alright


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ah crap...RJ shook up...


----------



## Petey

RJ goes right at Walker.

RJ can't hit, Heat come away with it, JWill w/ the layup, Nets time out.

RJ slow to get up.

Going to the bench.

Nets 67, Heat 50.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Wade is forced in a tough predicament of leading this team on a comeback. He is having to carry the load.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What happened? Is RJ okay?


----------



## jarkid

we must find a way to deduce the turnovers.


----------



## Vinsane

that is exactly what jefferson gets he should have passed the ball
to selfish
post vince up on wade wade can't check him


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> RJ goes right at Walker.
> 
> RJ can't hit, Heat come away with it, JWill w/ the layup, Nets time out.
> 
> RJ slow to get up.
> 
> Going to the bench.
> 
> Nets 67, Heat 50.
> 
> -Petey


 Hopefully RJ's okay........Is Wright activated for tonight game?


----------



## Mogriffjr

he rolled it pretty good there but he calmed down, pain doesn't seem that bad to him...he's lacing up the sneaks and he'll be back I'm sure...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray in the game for RJ.

Murray misses a three, rebound Shaq.
Wade hits. 67-52 Nets


----------



## mjm1

attack the rim


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Was it off of Double team Curly's pass?


Wade gambled as he was playing the passing lane.

Nets bring in Murray, still checking on RJ, but RJ was not brought to the back.

Murray misses, Shaq board.

Wade hits.

Nets 67, Heat 52.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

**** now Jefferson is hurt


----------



## ZÆ

Wade for 2

67-52 -NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow what a shot by Wade...cuts it to 15 with RJ out.


----------



## Mogriffjr

wooo VC WITH THE SPIN!!! aaaaahhh

Collins tips it??

it's a Nets score though


----------



## ZÆ

VC for 2

69-52 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Carter is amazing w/ all of these steals in the playoffs. He's being really active on the defensive end.


----------



## jarkid

what's wrong with RJ?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> that is exactly what jefferson gets he should have passed the ball
> to selfish
> post vince up on wade wade can't check him


 WTF are you talking about....Did you just wish an injury to RJ....Cause VC didn't get the post up?...Are you ****ing kidding me!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC answers with an even more impressive fade-away lay-up spinning thing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits with the spin move. 69-52 Nets.

Haslem hits. 69-54 Nets.


----------



## GM3

RJ went to the back, no one is saying anything yet.


----------



## Real

Heat offense has woken up.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

THE TAKEOVER said:


> VC for 2
> 
> 69-52 - NETS


 Lets Go VC pick up with RJ a lil banged up.....GO NETS!


----------



## ZÆ

Haslum for 2

69-54 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Carter regathers, right at Shaq, hits...

JWill sets up. Haslem, JWill, drives to Haslem, hits the jumper.

1st shot of the night, first bucket.

Nets 69, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

YES!!! VC!!!

Shaq gets his 4th


----------



## Üllar

Defense!


----------



## Petey

Carter posting Wade, spins, takes it to the hoop, fouled by Shaq, but can't hit.

Shaq's 4th!!!

Nets 69, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Love it, Vince attacking Shaq. Foul foul foul


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC draws foul NUMBER FOUR on Shaq :yes:


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol Wade...stuck in his shoes...one dimensional player he is...


----------



## Vinsane

wade not even tryin to check carter


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC to the line and Shaqs 4th?


----------



## mjm1

dissapointed with carters free throw shooting.


----------



## Real

Oh man, I was hoping for a VC on Shaq.

That will never happen though, though I still hold out a glimmer of hope. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives and gets fouled by Shaq! His 4th! Vince misses the first, hits the second. 70-54 Nets.

Doleac in for Shaq.


----------



## dfunk15

the all-nba (wade) defender didn't even move on tha vince drive


----------



## ZÆ

4th foul on Shaq
Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2
Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

70-54 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Doleac in for Shaq.
Carter misses the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Looking focused...

Nets 70, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## Real

I miss Mark Jackson.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Was RJ limping into the locker room area or was he walking pretty normal?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I love this game! Kidd for 33333333333!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Doleac in for Shaq.
> Carter misses the 1st.
> Carter hits the 2nd.
> 
> Looking focused...
> 
> Nets 70, Heat 54.
> 
> -Petey


 Would have liked VC to make both, but he's attacking the rim and that's always good.....GO VC & GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat turn it over. Murray gets blocked by Haslem.

Kidd hits a three!! 73-54 NEts


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd with another 3!!!

KILLIN THEM!! WOOO


----------



## Petey

Nets double Wade... Heat turn it over.

Nets can't convert on the break, but Nets ball.

Kidd open... drills the 3!!!

Nets 73, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Jason Kidd, one more time. 4-4 from South Beach.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

73-54 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with his FOURTH 3 pointer tonight! :banana:


----------



## HB

Smart assist by Lamond


----------



## justasking?

Kidd again!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> I love this game! Kidd for 33333333333!


 BOOM BABY....GO NETS....JKIDD IS BAAAAACK!


----------



## jarkid

KIDD for 3.


----------



## Petey

JWill the 3... misses, board, Walker misses the 3.

Kidd to Carter, Carter at Wade. Foul on Wade... Hmmm...

Carter to the line.

Nets 73, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

wade gets awa.... nvm carter to the line!


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> dissapointed with carters free throw shooting.


7-9, that's just awful


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's on the court right now for the NETS?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince draws a foul on Wade. Back to the line....


----------



## Real

Wade can't gaurd Carter when he's penetrating. 

I'd love to see Wade down with fouls.


----------



## Jizzy

Antwoin Walker getting booed. Haha


----------



## Vinsane

wade cannot stop vc


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> 7-9, that's just awful


 Straight Horrible...lol...GO NETS!


----------



## Air New Jersey

is RJ okey ? he is gonna come back ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams misses a three, gets it back, walker misses a three, rebound Murray.

Vince draws a foul on Wade. Hits both at the line. 75-54 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

75-54 - NETS


----------



## Real

jizzy said:


> Antwoin Walker getting booed. Haha


What's new?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams misses, rebound Nets.

nenad with the lay in. 77-54 Nets.

Time out Heat.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to Krstic, hits...Nets up 23...


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad for 2

77-54 - NETS


----------



## Real

Nenowned!

Fans aren't too happy.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Someone misses...

Kidd to Krstic and Krstic w/ the layup.

Heat time out.

6:41 to go in the 3rd. Nets 8-0 run.

Nets 77, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

I can live with J-Will trying to beat the Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Air New Jersey said:


> is RJ okey ? he is gonna come back ?


 Haven't said much. He went to the bench and was sying he was okay, but I guess there will be word about it soon.

Also, welcome to the boards!


----------



## GM3

Damn, I wish YES was broadcasting this, They would have had something on RJ status by now.


----------



## jarkid

can RJ play ??


----------



## VC_15

I am really concerned about Rj's ankel. Hopefully not that big of a deal. We need Rj badly if we want to win this series.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> Nenowned!
> 
> Fans aren't too happy.


 Can't say I can blame them.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> wade cannot stop vc


 I'm guessing VC finally decided to join the party.....Take it to them VC and keep attacking and heading to that line......GO NETS!


----------



## Boom Dawg

Im gonna bet they would keep RJ out of the rest of the game with the way things are going just to be safe.


----------



## Noodfan

Why am I differently happy? Maybe to see Heat fans face after game. :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC_15 said:


> I am really concerned about Rj's ankel. Hopefully not that big of a deal. We need Rj badly if we want to win this series.


 So it looked to be his ankel....How bad was it?


----------



## Air New Jersey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Haven't said much. He went to the bench and was sying he was okay, but I guess there will be word about it soon.
> 
> Also, welcome to the boards!


thanks.. I know you will inform us if they say smthing.. go nets..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> I am really concerned about Rj's ankel. Hopefully not that big of a deal. We need Rj badly if we want to win this series.


 He seemed like he was okay...he said he was and got up and walked off (with a little limp). I think if it was closer, he'd be back in quicker.


----------



## VC_15

I should not hear any of that BS about VC setling for jumper from TNt Analysts, 11 free-throws attempts are already a sign.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Boom Dawg said:


> Im gonna bet they would keep RJ out of the rest of the game with the way things are going just to be safe.


 Does anyone know if Wright is activated for this series or tonights game?


----------



## jarkid

Air New Jersey said:


> is RJ okey ? he is gonna come back ?


welcome to bbb.net


----------



## Real

I suppose that what happens in the regular season doesn't stay in the regular season. 

At least not in this game.


----------



## ZÆ

RJ not comming back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Posey misses, rebound Walker. Walker called for a travel.

Nenad called for an offensive foul

They said RJ was getting xrays...:sigh:


----------



## Petey

Walker gets inside and travels...

RJ going to get his ankle x-rayed.

Won't be back.

Krstic called for the offensive.

Nets 77, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ is not coming back for this game!

He went to get x-rays. OH MAn not good.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

As Vegas would say......What happens in the regular season....Happens in the playoffs...LOL


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> RJ is not coming back for this game!
> 
> He went to get x-rays. OH MAn not good.


 NO ****ING WAY!


----------



## Real

Oh no.


----------



## ZÆ

THE TAKEOVER said:


> RJ not comming back


going to get a x-ray :curse:


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Oh noooooo RJ getting xrayed?

PLEASEE get better RJ!!


----------



## Noodfan

Lets lose the game but not RJ


----------



## Petey

JWill looses it, Kidd to Cliff, Walker falls down, Kidd to Carter, Carter can't handle.

Heat ball.

Nets 77, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

our fast break is hurting without jefferson.


----------



## Jizzy

RJ is not coming back. ****


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ walked off on his own, don't overreact yet...


----------



## Petey

JWill can't hit.

Kidd to Carter, Doleac wraps him up, but Carter got the shot off.

Carter to the line.

Payton in.
Carter hits.
Heat haven't scored in last 3+ minutes.
Carter hits.

Nets 79, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## Real

I'm pretty sure that the X-Rays are going to be negative, and this is just a precaution.


----------



## ZÆ

VC hits 2 free throws

79-54 - Nets


----------



## jarkid

no...........RJ....hope you are ok next game....damn you Antoine Walker


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the steal. Nets turn it back over.
Williams misses, rebound Nets.

Vince gets fouled by Doleac. Going to the line, hits both.  79-54 Nets.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

It didn't look bad enough for him to miss a game... hard to tell, but I think hell be good enough to play in 2 days.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the X-Rays are going to be negative, and this is just a precaution.


 I hope so.


----------



## Petey

Walker misses another 3, shimmy, JKidd board.

Carter has no where to go, but last touched by Miami.

Nets 79, Heat 54.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ walked off on his own, don't overreact yet...


How did he walk? Seemed regular or injured?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince turns it over. Posey misses, rebound Collins

Murray for three! 82-54 Nets!


----------



## Petey

Refs change it to out of bounds on the Nets.

Posey misses, Collins board.

Murray for 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Noodfan said:


> How did he walk? Seemed regular or injured?


Seemed good enough for the xray to be almost certainly negative


----------



## Phenom Z28

Murray for 3! It's officially a blowout!


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond for 3

82-54 - NETS


----------



## HB

Lamond to the rescue


----------



## Jizzy

Twin!!


----------



## jarkid

murray for 3 , but payton for 3, too.


----------



## Petey

Payton fires one up and hits.

Collins hits the 1 hand set shot... LOL

Nets 82, Heat 56.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Set Shot for 2

84-57 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28

Set shot Willy! 27 point game.


----------



## Real

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I hope so.


Didn't Kobe play with a badly sprained ankle in the NBA Finals? 

He'll be fine. Knowing him he's not missing Game 2.


----------



## Petey

Murray's 1st foul away from the ball.

Nets kick ball.

Previous score wrong.

Nets 84, Heat 56.

-Petey


----------



## HB

David couldnt do it

Set Shot at it again


----------



## jarkid

damn u, walker....

GOD bless RJ.


----------



## Petey

Heat miss, Wade thrown to the ground.

Wade to the line for 2.

Nets 84, Heat 56.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

where was the foul?


----------



## HB

Net2 said:


> Didn't Kobe play with a badly sprained ankle in the NBA Finals?
> 
> He'll be fine. Knowing him he's not missing Game 2.


Plus when he was getting up he said he'll be alright. He will play next game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton hits. 82-57 Nets.

Collins hits! 84-57 Nets.

Foul on Murray, his first.
Wade goes 1 of 2 at the line. 84-58 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Wade hits 1 of 2 free throws

84-58 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade with the steal, payton hits. 84-60 Nets.

Time out Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Payton for 2

84-60 - NETS


----------



## mjm1

why is that when carter sits down, everyone stops trying?


----------



## Petey

Wow, doesn't this stink.

Vaughn in for Carter...

Wade hits
Wade misses.

Wade w/ the steal...

Payton off the screen, hits.

Nets time out.

2 and change to play in the 3rd.

Nets 84, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

lol...lead down to 24, Franks needs a timeout before things get out of control.


----------



## Boom Dawg

I cant even enjoy this game now becuase i want to hear the status of RJ


----------



## UD40

Good game guys. Lets hope game 2 is more of a game.


----------



## mjm1

i wish rj would come back in


----------



## Real

Don't know how it happened. But this is the best game I have seen all year, hands DOWN. 

This makes everything that happened the past 2 years worth it. Moments like these, where you can't possibly find anything wrong with this team. 

Sure it's a 7 game series, but I gotta enjoy this game as much as I can. With that said, here's to the Heat hopefully not making an NBA playoff record run in the foruth quarter. :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

UD40 said:


> Good game guys. Lets hope game 2 is more of a game.


 I think it'll be more competitive...I don't think Miami will come out like this again.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nets just kept building the lead & not letting the Heat go on any runs.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Guess who has home court advantage!


----------



## Jizzy

Jefferson wanted to come back into the game but the Nets coaching staff told him to sit out for precautionary reasons.

LINK


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In Nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dfunk15

nets getting sloppy now


----------



## mjm1

Get Him In Now


----------



## Petey

Vaughn loses it as Wade comes up with the steal.

Foul on Cliff.

Haslem to the line.

Good.
Good.

Nets 84, Heat 62.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is the game getting that out of hand?....GO NETS!


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Without Nenad, Rj, and Vince, Nets have no offense!


----------



## mjm1

Robinson Was Pushed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

84-62 Nets.

Kidd misses, rebound Haslem.
Payton misses, Haslem puts it in. 84-64 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Hasslum for 2

84-64 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the jumper.

Haslem w/ the put back.

Nets 84, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

they are coming back, go nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter back at the scorers table...


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dogra

Guys, I just got home from work and was ecstatic, when I turned on the radio, to hear the Nets slaughtering the Heat. :clap: 

Kidd looks like he came alive offensively. Shaq has been minimized by foul trouble (I assume from guard/SF penetration). I even hear the Miami fans booing the Heat. :banana: 

Then I hear them say all these horrible things about RJ hurting his ankle really bad. They even said irresponsible **** like he could be out for the rest of the series! :curse: 

What the hell really happened? How bad did it look?


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the jumper, O Board.

Nets pass it around, Cliff passes on the 3, throws it away.

Nets 84, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

They better not be complacent.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd miss, Nets get it back. Cliff turns it over. Vince back in the game.

Collins bleeding again?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Didn't like the idea of Carter being taken out so soon.

Must get to the 4th with a 20 point lead.


----------



## neoxsupreme

What do you think of your team fellow Nets fans? They did it w/ offense & defense. Aren't you guys proud of them?


----------



## mjm1

i hate this team closing out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


relax, baby.


----------



## Real

Game ain't over yet Nets!


----------



## Phenom Z28

You know....How ironic would it be if RJ who was out for most the season last year and then made his return against the Heat, gets badly injured again while playing against the Heat a year later?


----------



## Petey

Carter in for Kidd, Thomas in for Collins.

Wade misses the layup, Cliff misses the 3.

Vaughn w/ the foul, Nets had 1 to give.

Nets 84, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## Boom Dawg

Vaughn in the game is a instant turnover this game


----------



## ZÆ

seeing Thomas' defence would you guys like him back as a 12th man next year?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound Murray.
Cliff misses a three, rebound Doleac

Wade blocked by Vince.

*END OF 3RD*
Nets 84
Heat 64


----------



## Petey

*MURRAY W/ THE BLOCK ON WADE TO END THE 3RD!!!*

Nets 84, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

84-64 - NETS
End of the 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

THE TAKEOVER said:


> seeing Thomas' defence would you guys like him back as a 12th man next year?


 I wouldn't mind having him back.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Heat are making a run....It happens...Everyone relax....We will answer back like we did before.....GO NETS...Hopefully we hold the lead by the time I get home since I'm about to get off.....VC keep attacking and NETS please play DEFENSE....I want a 1-0 lead....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wade misses, rebound Murray.
> Cliff misses a three, rebound Doleac
> 
> Wade blocked by Vince.
> 
> *END OF 3RD*
> Nets 84
> Heat 64


 Haha, think we both got it wrong, ESPN says it was a block by John Thomas.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

20 point game.

84-64

We need to keep doing what we did in the 1st half.

3r quarter was ok.


----------



## Real

THE TAKEOVER said:


> seeing Thomas' defence would you guys like him back as a 12th man next year?


Absolutely.


----------



## Vinsane

The offenses looks so stupid without vince


----------



## jarkid

we need RJ, if without RJ, it's a tough series....RJ RJ..


----------



## HB

As long as the pacers ref and tech thing doesnt happen, this game is all Nets


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

It's about time VC got back in there, just to make the game a bit more watchable.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Ugh rj going down leaves such a sour taste....

He looked fine but its still very disturbing


----------



## Mogriffjr

dogra said:


> Guys, I just got home from work and was ecstatic, when I turned on the radio, to hear the Nets slaughtering the Heat. :clap:
> 
> Kidd looks like he came alive offensively. Shaq has been minimized by foul trouble (I assume from guard/SF penetration). I even hear the Miami fans booing the Heat. :banana:
> 
> Then I hear them say all these horrible things about RJ hurting his ankle really bad. They even said irresponsible **** like he could be out for the rest of the series! :curse:
> 
> What the hell really happened? How bad did it look?


It looked bad when he drove on Walker, then his right ankle rolled pretty good...he fell to the floor. But I believe he got up on his own power, took off his sneaker, tied it up again and was gonna go out there but the Nets staff said no. Plus he was in pain when he went down but he told the staff he was ok...he tried to walk it off. I'd say he'll be fine but we'll see.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC in the game- Nets are +30
VC out of the game- Nets are -10


----------



## AND1NBA

Don't they have xray machine in the build for this kind of stuff?! Why is it taking so f'n long to see whats wrong with RJ?!


----------



## mjm1

the nets need to get points!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Why is Wade shooting so atrociously from the line in this game?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Man nets bench is like a high school team


----------



## mjm1

oh give me a break, lane violation.


----------



## Petey

Shaq back, fouled.

Shaq going to the line.

Misses.
Misses, damn Nets lane violation...

Nets 84, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

this game might get close(within 7 or 8 points) w/out RJ


----------



## Petey

Shaq takes advantage and hits.

Shaq leads the NBA in lane violations.

Carter around Cliff, fouled by Posey, Posey's 4th.

Heat's 1st team foul.

Nets 84, Heat 65.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

oh please, please get RJ out there.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq fouled. Misses the first, and the second. Lane violation on the second...hits it this time. 84-65 Nets.

Vince fouled by Posey, his 4th.

Murray misses, ball goes out of Thomas. I wasn't expecting him to get this much playingtime at all.


----------



## Petey

Out to Murray, misses, Thomas knocks it out of bounds off his chest.

Shaq has it knocked away.

Patyon saves, Wade can't hit.

Nets 84, Heat 65.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses on the alley oop.
Murray misses, rebound Shaq.
Shaq misses on teh alley oop. Looks like he got hit

Vaughn hits! 86-65 Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vaughn finally hits the jumper off the VC pass...


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

86-65 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Carter, Cliff... Murray misses the hook.

Shaq board.

Heat can't hit.

Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn gets one to roll in off the front rim... LOL

Nets 86, Heat 65.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Thomas has played awesome on Shaq...he's a very active body...


----------



## mjm1

bull**** foul call, he got all ball.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nets can't hit open jumpers, cmon .


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Payton misses, rebound Kidd. What is his stat line tonight?

Cliff hits a three. 89-65 Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC is sick, passes to Cliff for the 3...


----------



## Petey

Broken up by Thomas... but a foul on Thomas.

JKidd back.

Heat side out.

Heat miss, Kidd board.

Kidd to Carter, Carter to Cliff, Cliff hits the 3!!!

Nets 89, Heat 65.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Closing time Miami.


----------



## ZÆ

Cliffy for 3

89-65 - NETS


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Kidd having an Anthony Johnson game


----------



## thacarter

Uncle Cliffy!!!!


----------



## jarkid

cliffy for 3.


----------



## justasking?

Thomas has been very impressive.


----------



## Real

RJ: X-Ray's negative. Right ankle sprain, status: unknown.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Xrays negative. Right ankle sprain. Status for game 2 uncertain.


----------



## HB

Vince's +/- is skyrocketing

On the other hand John Thomas just guaranteed himself a contract

RJ will be fine, good news


----------



## mjm1

vaughn is an nba scrub, lets the ball go out of bounds, GET OFF THIS TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

x-rays negitive on RJ, sprained ancle, unclear about game 2.


----------



## justasking?

Vaughn is terrible.


----------



## Petey

Shaq on the repost, and misses!

Shaq knocks it out of bounds.

RJ w/ a sprain, don't know if he'll be back for game 2 though.

Nets 89, Heat 65.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Negative xray

Right ankle sprain.

Anyone know how long it takes to recover from those?


----------



## Real

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Xrays negative. Right ankle sprain. Status for game 2 uncertain.


He's going to play. He's too stubborn.


----------



## dfunk15

****, RJ is questionable for game 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Thomas has been very impressive.


 I agree. He's done a solid job on shaq. I hope he's back next season.


----------



## jarkid

kidd is going to have a triple double, go nets.


----------



## Boom Dawg

Phew...while the xray is negative its only a sprain...he'll be fine


----------



## mjm1

for love of.......stop turning the ball over!


----------



## Real

American Airlines Arena has now officially been turned into Antartica.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> He's going to play. He's too stubborn.


 I think so too. I can't imagine him not playing.


----------



## Vinsane

VC touch the ball


----------



## Petey

Some heat hits 2 FTs.
*
Heat fans leaving.*

Payton w/ the steal, knocked out of his hands...

Heat's ball as it went out of bounds.

Time out.

8:47 to play.

Nets 89, Heat 67.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> kidd is going to have a triple double, go nets.


 How close is he?


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Heat said that they were going to be extremely physical w/ Carter & try to scare him from being aggressive. Guess what? Carter gets to the line 13 times. I'm really impressed w/ him.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ByeByeKMart said:


> Negative xray
> 
> Right ankle sprain.
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to recover from those?


depends on RJ's pain threshold. I know when i sprained mines, I walked it off and continue to play with no ill effects but still felt the pain. Day later, I felt no pain. With RJ, it's precaution because he was hurt obviously. He'll have treatment and the likes, plus a day with no practice and I'm 99.9% sure he'll be back out there.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Just give the ball to Carter and let him do his thing.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I agree. He's done a solid job on shaq. I hope he's back next season.


yes, we need Thomas for our backup.

and come back ! RJ! please !


----------



## Real

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How close is he?


One rebound and three assists. 

He will have had the same numbers as the ECF against the Celtics in 2002.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mogriffjr said:


> depends on RJ's pain threshold. I know when i sprained mines, I walked it off and continue to play with no ill effects but still felt the pain. Day later, I felt no pain. With RJ, it's precaution because he was hurt obviously. He'll have treatment and the likes, plus a day with no practice and I'm 99.9% sure he'll be back out there.


 Yeah. I think a lot of the reason he didn't come back was the size of the Nets lead.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah. I think a lot of the reason he didn't come back was the size of the Nets lead.


yes that is another reason. I feel there's no need to worry, it seemed if the Nets needed him, he woulda went out there...


----------



## Petey

Shaq gets around Thomas and hits.

Nets 89, Heat 69.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Shaq for 2

89-69 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Carter to Murray, Murray to Thomas, picked off.

Derek Anderson attacking and fouled.

Thomas w/ his 4th.

Nets 89, Heat 69.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

can the nets PLEASE, just hold on for the love of god!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mogriffjr said:


> depends on RJ's pain threshold. I know when i sprained mines, I walked it off and continue to play with no ill effects but still felt the pain. Day later, I felt no pain. With RJ, it's precaution because he was hurt obviously. He'll have treatment and the likes, plus a day with no practice and I'm 99.9% sure he'll be back out there.


Not all sprains are the same. They can be absolutely horrible sometimes...Doesn't seem the case with RJ though.


----------



## HB

Seems John Thomas is another offensively challenged player


----------



## jarkid

Mogriffjr said:


> depends on RJ's pain threshold. I know when i sprained mines, I walked it off and continue to play with no ill effects but still felt the pain. Day later, I felt no pain. With RJ, it's precaution because he was hurt obviously. He'll have treatment and the likes, plus a day with no practice and I'm 99.9% sure he'll be back out there.


rip and lbj also bruised their ankles, but still can play, so i hope rj is ok.


----------



## mjm1

attack the rim.


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow Anderson look like a chick lmao...beads in his hair and his beard is all nice and cute lmao


----------



## Petey

DA goes 1 of 2.

Nets 89, Heat 70.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq hits. 89-69 Nets.

Murray turns it over.
Anderson gets fouled by Thomas, his 4th.

Anderson hits 1 of 2 at the line. 89-70 Nets.

Vince drives and gets it to collins for the lay in. 91-70 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

91-70 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kenyon in attendance!


----------



## dfunk15

Mogriffjr said:


> depends on RJ's pain threshold. I know when i sprained mines, I walked it off and continue to play with no ill effects but still felt the pain. Day later, I felt no pain. With RJ, it's precaution because he was hurt obviously. He'll have treatment and the likes, plus a day with no practice and I'm 99.9% sure he'll be back out there.


I'm positive he'll play, just worried how much it's gonna limit him in the game


----------



## Mogriffjr

KMart in the building


----------



## Petey

Collins lays it up home?

Carter goes out of bounds.

Collins called on the foul.
*
Hey KMart in the stands!!!*

Nets 91, Heat 70.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Mogriffjr said:


> wow Anderson look like a chick lmao...beads in his hair and his beard is all nice and cute lmao


That's my new quote of the day in Area Net2. :biggrin:


----------



## GM3

Kenyon Martin in the house!

Bring Martin Home!


----------



## HB

What the heck? Kenyon Martin????


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kmart in the house


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Kenyon wishes he was out there


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits both.

Nets 91, Heat 72.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

KMart sighting. He's probably really depresse dafter this game.


----------



## Real

KMart!!!


----------



## ZÆ

K-Mart at the game with what looked like a SideKick3! cant wait to get mine even though its not available to the public yet.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kenyon was wearing Nets colors too I think...HMMMMMMMM


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq hits both at the line. 91-72 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Heat. 
Shaq misses, rebound Vince.

Vince gets fouled by Williams.


----------



## Petey

Nets miss, Shaq misses even worse.

Dump to Carter.

JWill called on the foul.

Nets 91, Heat 72.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

At what point do we start taking our starters out?


----------



## Real

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kenyon was wearing Nets colors too I think...HMMMMMMMM


The board crashes in 3...2...:biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Carter short, Collins board... Kidd, to Carter, misses, Kidd w/ the pick off.

Nets 91, Heat 72.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kenyon Martin reminiscing old times.


----------



## mjm1

vince carter has officially stopped giving a **** in this game.


----------



## HB

Umm I think its time to sit Kidd and Vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> The board crashes in 3...2...:biggrin:


 :laugh:


----------



## Petey

Carter fouled?

Kidd w/ the bad pass, Anderson to the line as Carter fouls him on the break.

Nets 91, Heat 72.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Come on... finish strong guys.


----------



## Petey

DA drops both.

Carter was fouled again!

On Shaq, his 5th!

Nets 91, Heat 74.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anderson hits 2 at the line. 91-74 Nets.

Vince misses, but gets fouled by Shaq, his fifth.

Vince hits 1 of 2 at the line. 92-74 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter misses the 2nd.

Nets 92, Heat 72.

-Petey


----------



## Real

THE TAKEOVER said:


> K-Mart at the game with what looked like a SideKick3! cant wait to get mine even though its not available to the public yet.


When is it coming out?


----------



## mjm1

collins is the biggest moron, let him go LET HIM GO...tv off.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal wrapped up by Collins and still hits. GOing to hte line after the time out. 92-76 Nets


----------



## Real

Update on RJ soon.


----------



## Petey

Shaq wapped up by Collins, and hits...

TV time out.

When back, Shaq to the line for the 3 point play.

Nets 92, Heat 74.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

16 points with 5 minutes? 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> DA drops both.
> 
> Carter was fouled again!
> 
> On Shaq, his 5th!
> 
> Nets 91, Heat 74.
> 
> -Petey


Brace yourselves for more ******** after the game.


----------



## GM3

Evil eye..Shaq to Collins. anyone catch it?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

VCFSO2000 said:


> At what point do we start taking our starters out?


Hopefully never. Our bench cant score.


----------



## thacarter

Come on Nets, hold on to the lead!!!


----------



## mjm1

can the nets just end the game already????????


----------



## VCFSO2000

5 minutes and 54 seconds left.

Nets up 16.

That's not enough. No,not with these Nets.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Net2 said:


> Update on RJ soon.


What channel are you watching?


----------



## jarkid

RICHARD JEFFERSON, we need you....!!


----------



## mjm1

this is always the worst part of the game, i absolutely despise it.


----------



## Real

ByeByeKMart said:


> What channel are you watching?


Thought I heard it on TNT? 

Must be hearing things then.


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits the FT.

Nets 92, Heat 75.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Close Out The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THEY CANT CLOSE OUT A ****ING GAME PROPERLY!


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 3.

A Heat is blocked.

Krstic called on his 5th as Haslem w/ the put back.

5:34 to go in the 1st.

Nets 92, Heat 75.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

Geez NETS!!can u just hold on for the next 5mins?!!!! PLEASE


----------



## Petey

Haslem hits both.

Plenty of time left.

Wrong Previous Score.

Nets 92, Heat 79.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Getting a little afraid now...


----------



## Real

Oh ****.


----------



## jarkid

too bad. 92:82...


----------



## dogra

Miami within 11 now? 

You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses.

Shaq hits on the other end.

16-3 Heat run.

Nets 92, Heat 81.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lead down to 11...Stop ****ing around.


----------



## Phenom Z28

How did this happen?! Like I blinked and all the sudden the lead is cut in half!


----------



## justasking?

I knew this would happen.

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## Real

Damn. 

Time out.


----------



## thacarter

**** Come On!!!


----------



## mjm1

i hate this team, i HATE IT SO MUCH I HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Shaq for 2

92-83 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq hits. 92-83 Nets.

Time out Nets.


----------



## justasking?

They were too complacent. Poor shot selection.


----------



## Petey

Krstic out to JKidd w/ the shot clock running down.

Shaq misses, Shaq w/ the O Board and hits.

Nets call time out.

4:19 on the clock.

Nets 92, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Its a run people, thats expected. Smart decisions will win this game.


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 said:


> this is always the worst part of the game, i absolutely despise it.


The thing that just gets my blood boiling is that I know it's coming.

I know it's coming. I expect it. I wait for it. 

Then I say "Come on now,have faith in them."

Then it happens.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Some people are never satisfied. Relax. The Nets played great & have blown the Heat out in this game @ their own arena. They'll hold on for the win.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Oh well this always happens.


----------



## jarkid

we need score !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

9 point lead, this has a making of an unreal collapse, Kristic looked bad on that last few plays


----------



## mjm1

cARTER MUST ATTACK, IM OUT I AM GOING TO HAVE A HEARTATTACK IF I WATCH MORE!


----------



## jarkid

ByeByeKMart said:


> Oh well this always happens.


haha, you are right.


----------



## Vinsane

y stop goin to vc he is all the way on the other side of the floor


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Been there, done that. Their run was inevitable, this is where the Nets just have to play smart.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Yah they were just trying to kill the clock... still gonna be very hard for heat to win.


----------



## BrooklynBound

neoxsupreme said:


> Some people are never satisfied. Relax. The Nets played great & have blown the Heat out in this game @ their own arena. They'll hold on for the win.


uhh don't speak too soon


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> cARTER MUST ATTACK, IM OUT I AM GOING TO HAVE A HEARTATTACK IF I WATCH MORE!


relax !!! mjm1.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Someone go @ Shaq & foul his *** out.


----------



## jmk

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Of course the Nets can't win without RJ. Let it also be known that Byron Scott is in Frank's ear telling him how to coach.


----------



## BrooklynBound

ByeByeKMart said:


> Yah they were just trying to kill the clock... still gonna be very hard for heat to win.


9 points in 4:00? that is not very hard.. a few threes and you're right back in it.


----------



## Petey

Carter fouled...

Carter attacking, Heat foul again, Heat in the bonus.

Carter to the line.

Nets 92, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Just as I thought, Vince will get fouled every time down the court


----------



## Richard Jefferson

Why do they keep cutting game to see the commercials?


----------



## Real

Carter going to the line. Good decision making.


----------



## justasking?

They should have done those plays earlier. They really just killed time earlier and would throw poor shots.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The game gets important and Carter draws two critical fouls.


----------



## ZÆ

92-83 - NETS

4:00 left


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives and gets fouled by Anderson.
Vince fouled again by Anderson, heat over the limit. Vince at the line, hits both. 94-83 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter drops 2 free throws.

To Wade, fouled by Murray.

Shooting 2.

Nets 94, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Stop Sending Them To The Line Stop It!


----------



## Real

Dumb *** foul on Murray. 

Great job, now they get 2 from the line, and barely any time off the clock.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anderson fouled by Murray. Hits both. 94-85 Nets.

Vince drives and lays it in! 96-85 Nets


----------



## jarkid

I miss RJ..and missing RJ


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince drives and scores! It's Carter time baby!


----------



## Petey

Wade hits both.

Carter right at Shaq, Shaq has to pull away.

JWill misses the 3, Collins board.

Nets 96, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter makes his move, fouled by DA.

Carter to the line again.

Nets 96, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC draws another foul...good stuff.


----------



## HB

Hmmph! all he has to do his make his free throws


----------



## dfunk15

vince simply took over,


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 97, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams misses a three, rebound Collins.

Vince drives and gets fouled by Anderson again. Hits 1 of 2. 97-85 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 1 of 2

97-85 - NETS


----------



## mjm1

good send him the line!


----------



## Mogriffjr

no worries, VC taking us home


----------



## VCFSO2000

When in doubt....Give it ton Vince.


Or hope J-Will jacks up a dumb shot.


----------



## Petey

Wade gets the shot off, misses, O'Neal board, Shaq fouled. Collins called on his 5th.

Nets 97, Heat 83.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

i cant believe my eyes.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Its over


----------



## Phenom Z28

19 FTA's for Carter.


----------



## Real

This is going to be the longest 2 minutes and change all season.


----------



## Petey

Shaq goes 1 of 2.

Carter around Shaq, Murray misses the 3.

Nets 97, Heat 86.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, shaq gets it back and gets fouled by Collins, his 5th. Shaq at the line, hits 1 of 2. Nets up 97-86.

Murray for three...misses, rebound Anderson.
NENAD WITH THE BLOCK!

Wade withthe block at the other end on Kidd


----------



## thacarter

Come On Murray!!! Hit A ****ing Shot Please!!


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad on the BLOCK!


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the block... Kidd and Carter on the break... Wade blocks the passing angle, Kidd blocked by Wade, Nets ball.

Nets 97, Heat 86.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Jason Kidd with the jumper


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits! 99-86 Nets!

Time out Heat.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

97-86 - NETS


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Beautiful block, but that would have been a nice highlight

Huge basket by Kidd. Game over!


----------



## Petey

JKidd... shake and bake!

HITS!

Heat call time out.

Nets 99, Heat 86.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

finally, someone else than vince scores


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with the BIG shot! 13 point game with 1:53 left.


----------



## thacarter

Thank U J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

LOL. Kidd didn't like that he was blocked. Shot that right in front of his face.


----------



## HB

Game Over! Huge basket


----------



## myst

Petey said:


> JKidd... shake and bake!
> 
> HITS!
> 
> Heat call time out.
> 
> Nets 99, Heat 86.
> 
> -Petey


Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets.

rj, you must be ok !


----------



## Petey

1:52 on the clock.

Heat inbounding side out...

Murray called on the foul.

Stupid stopping the clock.

DA to the line for 2.

Nets 99, Heat 86.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

murray bails him out, stupid ****.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq out of the game. Riley throwing in the towel I guess?

Murray fouls Anderson. Hits both. 99-87 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


:rotf:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets just running down the clock now.


----------



## jarkid

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


this is nets board, if you don't like it, just leave here.


----------



## Petey

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


 There's a pretty big base of Nets fans unable to watch the game. Why we run the play by play.

Da hits the FTs, Nets and Heat trade misses...

Anderson called on the foul. Collins to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd and Carter sit....game's unofficially over.


----------



## HB

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


LOL lost?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets take game 1!


----------



## Petey

Collins goes 1 of 2.

Haslem misses the jumper.

Murray comes down with it...

Nets running down the clock, few seconds differential.

Vaughn misses.

*END OF THE 4th; GAME 1

Nets 100, Heat 88.*

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

NETS WIN game 1!
100-88


----------



## neoxsupreme

I love this board after a nice win. It's so cheery & optimistic.


----------



## thacarter

ITS OVER MIAMI *****ES!!! the refs tried to give the heat the game in the 4th,they shot 20+ freethrows,**** u refs!!! we won eat it!!!


----------



## GM3

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


A lot of canadian fans and other fans that cant watch the game because of whatever reason. Dont hate.


----------



## Brasil

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


<strike>Can you go to your board?</strike>

I can't watch the game and i come here to read the play by play of Petey.


And by the way, WHO WIN???

Nets Baby!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Noodfan

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


Hope not all Heat fans are like you. I take details from them since I can't watch the game. Get lost ! :curse:


----------



## jmk

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Right now, all I'm worried about is RJ and Frank as a coach often forgetting that Nenad Krstic exists.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Good game. Except for RJ hurting (hope he is ok) and that late Miami run...everything was great. 
Hopefully they won't get complacent coming into game 2


----------



## Real

myst said:


> Can you freaking stop? You must have made 1000 posts in this thread. We are all watching the game. Post your opinion, if I wanted the box score I would go to nba.com


There's no reason for this post. You say we should post our opinion when you're the one going off topic on this board. 

Please don't do so. We are holding a tight leash on everyone on this board. We haven't had any major problems tonight and we don't intend to have any for the rest of the series. If you don't have anything positive to say, then please don't say anything at all.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Home court's in the Nets' hands... oh yeah!


----------



## myst

Noodfan said:


> Hope not all Heat fans are like you. I take details from them since I can't watch the game. Get lost ! :curse:


http://aol.nba.com/games/20060508/NJNMIA/boxscore.html


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Game 2 is going to be intense. The Heat are going to come out full speed ahead, cuase they can't afford to go down 2-0. Nets need to keep on doing their thing like they did tonight (until the end of the game).


----------



## Phenom Z28

Net2 said:


> There's no reason for this post. You say we should post our opinion when you're the one going off topic on this board.
> 
> Please don't do so. We are holding a tight leash on everyone on this board. We haven't had any major problems tonight and we don't intend to have any for the rest of the series. *If you don't have anything positive to say, then please don't say anything at all.*


Man...there'd be a lot of none-talking going on in this forum if that was the case


----------



## JCB

Over 1,000 posts in the thread. Good job guys! :cheers:


----------



## squaleca

Grandmazter3 said:


> A lot of canadian fans and other fans that cant watch the game because of whatever reason. Dont hate.



game was on raptors tv - nba tv!! :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> Home court's in the Nets' hands... oh yeah!


 It'd be great if the Nets could take 2 in Miami on top of that, but thats much much easier said then done.


----------



## jarkid

RJ, i hope you are ok.

myst is not happy now.


*NETS OWN HEAT.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> Over 1,000 posts in the thread. Good job guys! :cheers:


 Man, we're all so nerdy. I mean awesome.


----------



## Noodfan

myst said:


> http://aol.nba.com/games/20060508/NJNMIA/boxscore.html


This doesn't give you details about RJ's injury or beauty of a dunk. Wait! They don't tell miami fans booing their own team too.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

So this is pretty much exactly what I expected. Shaq is not effective against Jason Collins and the Nets excellent rotating half-court defense, the Heat roleplayers are average players, and Wade can't do it by himself. 

On the other end, the Heat are just bad. There isn't a strong individual defender on the team, and they don't help very well at all. Hilarious to see Vince force a Shaq foul on a blow by from the high post versus Wade, and then Shaq going, "Cmon, do something! You're standing right there!"


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It'd be great if the Nets could take 2 in Miami on top of that, but thats much much easier said then done.


True, on the other hand, I'm not ruling out the possibility either.


----------



## Real

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Man...there'd be a lot of none-talking going on in this forum if that was the case


Well, I mean about each other. 

Because some of us are really, really sensitive.


----------



## dogra

What a crazy rollercoaster of a game. 

Great win. 

Great to see Kidd's offense back. 

Fingers crossed for RJ's ankle.

I have to say, I was shocked to see the Miami fans LEAVING THE GAME in droves early in the 4th! 

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

When you have Wade and Shaq on your team?!? 

That is extremely weak.


----------



## Real

Guys, just a reminder, we haven't had any major problems tonight. It's been an awesome night and an awesome game. But please, stay classy on this board.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Kidd's defense on Wade was great down the stretch.


----------



## da1nonly

shaq was hitting his free throws, kidd was hitting shots, and rj was hitting the deck.


----------



## Noodfan

Net2 said:


> Guys, just a reminder, we haven't had any major problems tonight. It's been an awesome night and an awesome game. But please, stay classy on this board.


We're a happy family who don't want to get disturbed


----------



## VCFSO2000

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs. #2 Miami Heat*

Nice win for the Nets. But it's just the 1st game.

I like how Carter didn't shoot that well from the field. He's bound to have a lights-out game IMO and we could win one while we were waiting for it to happen.

RJ's injury worries me big time.

I like the fact that Carter got 19 FTs or something around that.

I don't know if it was because of agressiveness or favorable treatment from the refs.

I hope the Nets come out strong next game. One victory always leaves you wanting more.


----------



## Lord-SMX

wooo we won


----------



## Phenom Z28

The post game interview with Kidd and Carter was absolute hilarity :rofl: Vince brought his little girl out and she started eating paper and making noises which the mic picked up. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## dfunk15

Chaser 55 said:


> Over 1,000 posts in the thread. Good job guys! :cheers:


apparently all of them by Petey


----------



## Petey

Gio305 said:


> you will be unsuccessful in your foolish attempt to burn down my FORTRESS! MHUAAAHAHAHAHA!


No worries tonight Gio305, you sleep tight, but watch out after game 2 if things are to change.

-Petey


----------



## Kezersoze

GO NEW JERSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! lol get better RJ


----------



## Aurelino

RJ had 20/4/5/2 in 22 minutes. That's just insane.


----------



## Brian.

Congrats on the win the most important thing was getting the home court advantage. You just need to be able to protect your home court from here on out. I picked the Heat in 7 and I am not about to change my prediction but I wouldn't be suprised if I saw you guys in the ECF. Good luck


----------



## Phenom Z28

Uncle Cliffy passed one player and Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson each passed 5 on the playoffs all-time points scored list...

82. Ricky Pierce - 1,447
*82. Clifford Robinson - 1,447*
82. Sam Cassell - 1,447
85. Bill Sharman - 1,446

96. Bill Laimbeer - 1,354
*97. Jason Kidd - 1,349*
98. Rudy Larusso - 1,344
99. Steve Smith - 1,338
100. Chris Webber - 1,337
101. Paul Westphal - 1,337
102. Frank Ramsey - 1,331

Kidd and Cliffy both each passed a player on the playoffs all-time steals list as well...

23. Kobe Bryant - 169
24. Jerome Kersey - 168
*24. Jason Kidd - 168*
26. Dan Majerle - 164

33. Ron Harper - 141
34. Robert Parish - 138
*34. Clifford Robinson - 138*
36. Terry Porter - 137


----------



## IbizaXL

good game......for you guys. Heat clearly didnt have a good game.

After a few butt-whippings(lol) from Pat, this Heat team will at least challenge you guys in game 2. watch 

and i hope RJ is ok, i dont want to hear any excuses if the Heat win game 2.


----------



## neoxsupreme

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Uncle Cliffy passed one player and Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson each passed 5 on the playoffs all-time points scored list...
> 
> 82. Ricky Pierce - 1,447
> *82. Clifford Robinson - 1,447*
> 82. Sam Cassell - 1,447
> 85. Bill Sharman - 1,446
> 
> 96. Bill Laimbeer - 1,354
> *97. Jason Kidd - 1,349*
> 98. Rudy Larusso - 1,344
> 99. Steve Smith - 1,338
> 100. Chris Webber - 1,337
> 101. Paul Westphal - 1,337
> 102. Frank Ramsey - 1,331
> 
> Kidd and Cliffy both each passed a player on the playoffs all-time steals list as well...
> 
> 23. Kobe Bryant - 169
> 24. Jerome Kersey - 168
> *24. Jason Kidd - 168*
> 26. Dan Majerle - 164
> 
> 33. Ron Harper - 141
> 34. Robert Parish - 138
> *34. Clifford Robinson - 138*
> 36. Terry Porter - 137


The Big 3 are all moving on up.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Wow, remember when we had this many people on the board. The post and view count was insane. So many people and i remember watching this awesome game.


----------

